#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-17
<hajour> mm Gotiniens  ik heb erkan in  pm zitten en die was nogal van streek door het woord loverboy van die andet
<hajour> ander
<Gotiniens> het is toch aangepast nu?
<hajour> jawel maar hij schijnt nog niet zo lang geleden die te hebben meegemaakt http://ekremkoc.wordpress.com/2011/01/13/niet-met-vreemde-mensen-in-de-motor-auto-meerijden-ander-word-je-vermoord/
<hajour> en hij vertrouwd het nu niet echt meer
<hajour> dus ik heb afgesproken een pm open te laten met hem en als er iets is dat hij me meteen kan pingen
<Gotiniens> ja
<Gotiniens> mischien monkeydust hier ook in betrekken
<Gotiniens> ik vertrouw monkey dust er ook wel op dat hij het niet zo bedoelde
<Gotiniens> volgens mij is hij ook nog wat jong
<hajour> ja waarschijnlijk
<leoquant> hoi hajour en Gotiniens
<hajour>  mmm
<Gotiniens> oi leoquant
<hajour> hoe kunnen we erkan weer zich velig laten voelen hier
<leoquant> gaat het om dit kanaal hajour ?
<hajour> nee om ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<leoquant> o
<leoquant> zijn daar ops?
<Gotiniens> ja
<Gotiniens> dat is jan c
<Gotiniens> zit hier ook
<leoquant> nee dan is het ok
<Gotiniens> ik had eigenlijk niet gedacht dat het zon inpact zou hebben, anders had ik het even prive met monkeydust afgehandeld
<hajour> nou het was het woord loverboy wat monkeydust gebruikte nou weet ik niet hoe oud hij is
<leoquant> hajour, en idd veiligheid is belangrijk
<hajour> maar erkan werd er bang van
<hajour> vanwege wat hij nog niet zo heel lang geleden heeft meegemaakt
<hajour> lastig
<hajour> ik heb pm geopend waar hij me kan pingen als er wat isd
<leoquant> hajour, dit kanaal wordt gelogd he....
<hajour> maar ik ben niet contineu achter me toetstenbord
<hajour> weet ik
<leoquant> ok
<Gotiniens> ben ik er nog?
<leoquant> hier? ja!
<hajour> zo hoe gaan we zorgen dat er en begrip is en de angst word weg genomen
<hajour> ja snap ik Gotiniens
<hajour> sorry ik ben ook moe
<hajour> nog niet geslapen
<hajour> bah net nu staan me hersens op slot
<leoquant> take care...(ben zelf ook grieperig)
<hajour> ja en erkan dan?
<hajour> ik kan nu niet weggaan
<leoquant> anders zet je hem even in een ander kanaal
<hajour> ja maar hij wil waarschijnlijk wel gezellig praten. en meeste hier zijn vaak ook druk bezig met andere dingen ook
<hajour> ik weet heus wel dat jullie veel meer doen hier als alleen in chat
<leoquant> zelf zou ik een op pm-en
<leoquant> hajour, ja commandline heeft lernid aangpast
<hajour> ik heb het idee dat hij niet weet wat te doen
<hajour> erkan bedoel ik
<hajour> goed zeg leoquant
<leoquant> en ik heb de workshops op een aparte google calendar gezet
<hajour> mooi
<leoquant> lesgeven wordt nog makkelijker zo
<hajour> ik heb gemeld hoeveel leerlingen er waren met python lessen
<hajour> hun reactie was waat wauw thats great
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/calendar
<leoquant> dus nu kunnen we de agenda integreren binnen lernid
<hajour> leoquant, ^^ is compliment
<leoquant> commandoline is het brein he...:)
<hajour> n ee dat hebben jullie met ze allen gedaan
<leoquant> ik ben een  soort sjouwer
<leoquant> lol
<hajour> commanline gaf les maar jij hielp er ook mee leoquant en jan en ronnie
<hajour> en nog iemand ff naam kwijt
<leoquant> o ja! dat was eenteam effort
<leoquant> absoluut!
<hajour> maar ook de site en het inschrijven van de leerlingen werd door meerdere ook gedaan
<leoquant> kiwi en UndiFineD  ook
<hajour> o ja kiwi
<leoquant> kiwinote
<leoquant> :P
<Gotiniens> mijn afwezigheid heeft ook goed geholpen ;)
<hajour> ok ga het proberen te onthouden
<hajour> ja precies
<leoquant> Gotiniens, .....:P
<hajour> en dat is nou precies wat ze willen zien socialiteit en samen werken.elkaar helpen en kennis geven
<leoquant> ja, en actief zijn, talent spotten, en plezier hebben
<hajour> ja maar bovenal socialiteit behulpzaamheid
<leoquant> yep
<hajour> ik was van de week helemaal verbouwereerd daar
<hajour> ik had te horen gekregen dat het zeker nog een jaar zou duren voor ik ubt member zou worden.work ik inene van de week al member gemaakt
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> mooie verassing
<hajour> ze waren onder de indruk van me en weet je ik weet echt nog steeds niet waarom dan
<leoquant> ik hoop ook bij mwanzo te houden!
<leoquant> jullie
<hajour> ik ben gewoon een doodgewone vrouw niks meer
<hajour> ik kan niet eens programmeren nog
<leoquant> heeft niets te maken met ubuntu, programmeren.
<hajour> ik bedoel als je ziet wat jullie allemaal doen
<leoquant> je weet mensen te verbinden
<leoquant> team op te bouwen
<leoquant> das ook een kunst
<hajour> nou ik weet niet
<leoquant> ik wel!
<leoquant> hahaha
<leoquant> dat doe je dus gewoon
<leoquant> al een hele tijd
<leoquant> voor nop
<leoquant> en met plezier
<leoquant> top
<hajour> ben op het moment ook mezelf een beetje aan  het oprapen
<leoquant> daarom hajour: take care.........
<leoquant> ik ga wat doen nu....
<hajour> ok:)
<leoquant> later Gotiniens  en hajour
<hajour> tot  later leoquant
<hajour> wat moet ik nou met erkan
<Gotiniens> ik vind het ook lastig,
<Gotiniens> enige wat je kan doen is het geruststellen
<hajour> ja is ie zolang hij me kan pingen
<hajour> maar ik heb sinds gisterochtend niet geslapen
<hajour> dilemma
<hajour> zou het werken denk je als we hem ook hier neer zetten en dat hij hier iemand kan roepen?
<hajour> mischien eerst monkeydust even hierheen halen  en het 1 en ander uitleggen ik weet het ff niet
<Gotiniens> als we erkan hier heen halen moet de rest van het kanaal het ook weten waarom
<hajour> ff kijken of ik op ongdwongen manier kan achterhalen hoeoud m is
<hajour> ja daarom
<hajour> pfff ben echt moe
<niekie> hajour: Ga slapen?
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat monkeydust toch niet aan het opletten is momenteel
<hajour> houden jullie er een beetje in degaten
<hajour> erkan bedoel ik
<Gotiniens> ja hoor
<Gotiniens> ik ben hier tot zon 16:00 daarna zullen er wel andere mensen hier zijn
<hajour> ok
<hajour> ik ga ff 2 uurtjes slapen dan
<hajour> ik heb het gemeld bij erkan dat indien nodig hij jou kan roepen Gotiniens
<niekie> Zo jongens, ben weer terug van een klein voorvalletje.
<niekie> Mijn stoel stortte onder mij in.
<Out`Of`Control> zijn er klein kinderen op irc of zo?
<Gotiniens> vast
<Gotiniens> er is iemand op IRC die als echte naam "loverboy" had ingevuld
<Gotiniens> hij wist niet de preciese betekenis van dat woord
<Gotiniens> en we denken ook dat die persoon jong is, maar dat weten we niet
 * niekie grinnikt.
<Out`Of`Control> er zijn mensen met nick God op irc
<Out`Of`Control> lol
<RawChid> En iemand op freenode heet godslaster
<Out`Of`Control> haha
<Gotiniens> noujah deze persoon zat in het ubuntu-nl kanaal, en dan gelden er wat andere regels dan algemeen op IRC
<Out`Of`Control> owner rulz
<leoquant90> wat zo dan?
<Out`Of`Control> Hoi
<leoquant90> waarom?
<Out`Of`Control> woot? [15:25] <leoquant90> waarom?
<leoquant> lernid Out`Of`Control
<Out`Of`Control> ???
<leoquant90> waar gaat de curses over?
<leoquant90> QUESTION: vertel!
<Out`Of`Control> er is geen nu
<leoquant90> QUESTION: vertel
<Out`Of`Control> of heb ik het miss?
<leoquant90> o python?
<Out`Of`Control> Python rox!
<leoquant> zo lernid rawks
<leoquant> twee schermen naast elkaar
<leoquant> klas standaard +m
<leoquant> commandoline, ik hebje calendar!
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop  onderaan
<leoquant> : https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=brughen26%40gmail.com&ctz=Europe/Amsterdam
<commandoline> ik zie het, ik zal even kijken of ik die zo kan integreren :)
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> hmm, hij moet nog wel in iCal-formaat
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> : http://www.google.com/calendar/ical/brughen26%40gmail.com/private-821c706e64b58dcf534e0728a8f3cfbc/basic.ics
<leoquant> as te blieft
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<leoquant> moet ik die in gmail zetten of gaat dat vanzelf nu je de link hebt?
<commandoline> ik pas even een bestandje aan, en dan zou het moeten werken
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> en het werkt :)
<commandoline_> dit komt vanuit lernid...
<leoquant> ok, we rulez
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> het opstartcommand vanuit de terminal blijft gelijk?
<commandoline> ja
 * leoquant shakes hands with commandoline 
<commandoline> is het trouwens mogelijk om zo'n classbot te krijgen?
<commandoline> dan kunnen vragen automatisch doorgestuurd worden.
<leoquant> oefffff
<commandoline> (hoewel, zoals het laatst ging ging ook goed, maar da's wel meer werk...)
<leoquant> dat wordt moeilijk, dat moet via ene handler
<leoquant> die zal direct roepen dat we intern. moeten
<leoquant> (schat ik in)
<commandoline> intern.?
<leoquant> internationaal
<leoquant> sorry
<leoquant> engelstalig enzo
<Out`Of`Control> is het een python bot?
<leoquant> commandoline, verder is de ontwikkelaar zelden bereikbaar...
<leoquant> Out`Of`Control, geen idee
<commandoline> ok, het is misschien wat voor de toekomst dan, momenteel gaat het nog prima via handmatig overkopieren.
<leoquant> ja misschien dat dit via iemand anders kan.....
<leoquant> via UBT
<commandoline> nou ja, het heeft geen prioriteit lijkt me.
<Out`Of`Control> waarom gebruik je niet supybot?
<leoquant> commandoline, nee
<leoquant> Out`Of`Control, voor klas?
<Out`Of`Control> yep
<commandoline> belangrijker is nu een wiki-pagina waarop dat Alt+F2 wordt uitgelegd (en dat bestandje dat nu op mijn persoonlijke server staat hosten op ubuntu-nl.org/de wiki als dat kan?)
<Out`Of`Control> bot kan logs op wiki zetten
<Out`Of`Control> je kan er alles mee
<Out`Of`Control> het is in python! :D
<leoquant> commandoline, even pm
<leoquant> QUESTION: waarom?
<Gotiniens> yo peoples
<Gotiniens> ik zat net op de wc, en zoals jullie weten krijg je daar de beste ideeen
<Gotiniens> in dit geval zelfs 2!
<Gotiniens> 1. in de week van de release van 11.04 een Ubuntu beginners week, een week met elke avond 2 workshops. Eventueel herhaling van al gehouden workshops, aangevuld met nieuwe workshops en workshops over de nieuwe versie
<Gotiniens> 2. een bugfixing workshop, waar de basis van launchpad en packaging worden uitgelegd, De week erop kunnen we dan een bug hunt sprint houden, met voorkeur kunnen we hier dan simpele bugs opzoeken/fixxen
<Gotiniens> bijv applicaties opzoeken die geen icon hebben in het start menu, maar dit wel zouden moeten hebben
<RawChid> Vette shit Gotiniens
 * RawChid neemt aan dat je ze op de lijst van idee-en zet ;)
<RawChid> Heb jij al ervaring hier in?
<RawChid> in die idee-en...
<Gotiniens> niet echt eigenlijk, heb wel eens mee gedaan met de workshops van de engelse variant van de beginners week
<Gotiniens> die zou ook niet zoveel kennis vereisen, de workshops kunnen natuurlijk steeds door andere mensen gedaan worden
<Gotiniens> commandoline zou bijv weer python workshops kunnen geven
<Gotiniens> die bug fixing workshop heb ik niet echt ervaring mee eerlijk gezegd
<Gotiniens> RawChid, ik was het wel van plan op de lijst met ideeen te zetten, maar ik dacht dat we ze mischien hier eerst iets verder konden laten gisten enz ;)
<RawChid> Ik vind het leuke idee-en
<leoquant> +1
<Gotiniens> ik denk bijvoorbeeld dat de beginners week een mooi moment is om wat doelen te stellen die we dan gehaald hebben
<Gotiniens> bijvoorbeeld, stellen dat we 7 workshops hebben gehouden voor die tijd
<exalt> leuk idee je bedoeld dus eigenlijk een programma parralel aan ubuntu classroom die hebben dat toch ook rond de release ?
<Gotiniens> die 7 kan je dan tijdens de beginnersweek opnieuw houden, plus 7 nieuwen
<Gotiniens> exalt, ik weet eigenlijk niet wanneer die dat hebben, we zouden het ook parralel aan die van hun kunnen houden als dat op een ander tijdstip is
<exalt> Gotiniens, zou het iets zijn om met 1 dag speling de ubuntu-classroom verhaaltjes te vertalen voor de non english
<Gotiniens> dat zou wel kunnen, mits we de kennis hebben
<Gotiniens> en die week in #ubuntu-classroom zijn ook ontzettend druk
<Gotiniens> dat zijn 4 workshops per dag ofzo
<leoquant> 4 per dag? heb je een linkage met de organisatiestructuur?
<exalt> hehee das wel veel voor 3 A a 4
<Gotiniens> leoquant, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<leoquant> er zijn wel van die weken
<leoquant> ook voor packagers
<leoquant> zat zelf een paar maand in packagers trainers organisate/dev
<leoquant> verder wil ik haal initiatief/ideeen vanuit onze community
<leoquant> geen vertalingen uit reeds gehouden engelse presentaties
<leoquant> elke loco heeft zijn specifieke vragen/ideeen/behoeften
<leoquant> pff typo's
<leoquant> verder zijn wij te klein voor zo'n four a day one week opzet
<Gotiniens> precies vond ik ook, daarom zou ik ook 2 per dag
<leoquant> ik bedoel zowel de community als mwanzo
<leoquant> RawChid idd ideeen gewoon plaatsen op de wiki, vergaderingen zijn ideaal om ze gezamelijk als eam te bespreken
<leoquant> en eventueel op te zetten
<leoquant> 20 febr. is wat dat betreft een ideaal moment in de tijd om te vergaderen
<leoquant> bye
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-18
<hajour> ik ben wat minder actief even
<hajour> ik heb een onstoken pees in me arm
<hajour> medicijnen voor gehad maar daar had ik een alergische reactie op gekregen
<hajour> 2 uur past out geweest
<hajour> alleen nog moe nu
<Gotiniens> hajour, ben je aanwezig?
<hajour> ja nu wel ik heb even gegeten
<hajour> Gotiniens, ^
<Gotiniens> ik heb ongeveer monkeydusts leeftijd achterhaald
<Gotiniens> die is wel een jarig of 40/50
<hajour> m ok
<hajour> die weet heus wel wat dat betekend
<Gotiniens> mjah, ik weet niet in hoeverre die term bekend is in belgie
<hajour> goed genoeg geloof me
<hajour> ik ben in belgie een paar keer geweest om vrienden te helpen met verhuizen toen.van de ene stad naar een andere in belgie zelfvan wow toen en dat was 3 jaar terug
<hajour> Gotiniens, pm?
<Gotiniens> ik zie niks, of bedoel je een PM naar monkeydust?
<hajour> nee of ik even in pm mag met jou Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> ja hoor
<exalt> wat begrijpen belgen niet ?
<hajour> sorry maar ik ga slapen.ik voel me nog niet optimaal op het momenttot morgen allemaal.
<RawChid> Rustug an
<leoquant> Gotiniens, 1 van je ideeen staat op de wiki bij workshops: ubuntu users day(s) naast die Engelstalige presentaties is er ook een Spaanstalige workshop die synchroon met die Engelse workshops gegeven wordt: contact persoon is chris johnston
<leoquant> natuurlijk zijn engelst. en Spaanstalige communities veel groter dan de onze, maar men staat open voor andere talen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-19
<leoquant> hoi MrChrisDruif
<leoquant> welkom
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks leoquant, how's going?
<leoquant> griep brrr
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...was op mwanzo :P
<leoquant> mooi je hier te zien....:P
<MrChrisDruif> Dacht dat het op ubuntu-speechcontrol was...
<leoquant> (of wast een vergissing..):)
<MrChrisDruif> Beetje aant kijken wat hier gebeurt...
<MrChrisDruif> Had je al gehoord dat ik Padawan ben in ubt?
<leoquant> vaak stil, soms overleg en workshops
<leoquant> ja MrChrisDruif
<leoquant> van UndiFineD
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad :::)
<leoquant> gaat het goed met UBT?
<leoquant> ik zie dat smmigen wel heel padawan zijn
<leoquant> o
<leoquant> en ik begreep dat de council beslist over membership?
<MrChrisDruif> Lang bedoel je?
<MrChrisDruif> En inderdaad, de council beslist over membership en baseren zich op je aanmelding door je master en aanbevelingen op je wiki...
<RawChid> padawan is leerling?
<leoquant> RawChid, is het georganiseerd rond starwars, je hebt ook jedi enzo...
<leoquant> al kan ik die prachtige pagina niet vinden...
<leoquant> padawan, mastes, jedi
<Gotiniens> is er dan ook een darksite?
<Gotiniens> euh, side
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Het is eigenlijk vrij simpel. Je hebt een Seeker (geen officiële benaming) dat is iemand die zich aan het oriënteren is en op zoek is naar een Master. Master zijn mensen die je voorbereiden op je membership en wijzen je ook de weg naar de juiste mentoren die jou kunnen leren wat je wilt.
<MrChrisDruif> En leoquant bedoel je deze site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Mentors
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Owjah, en een Padawan is iemand die een master heeft en op weg is om member te worden.
<leoquant> nee, ik zie dat het eruit is gehaald
<MrChrisDruif> Gotiniens: Nee, sorry. Er zijn eigenlijk alleen "goede" masters
<RawChid> Thnx voor de uitleg
<RawChid> Zat net ff op de wiki, maar kon niets vinden over padawan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=padawan&titlesearch=Titles
<leoquant> het zijn aardige lui idd
<RawChid> Maar je uitleg is voldoende :)
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, ik weet niet of dat zo jammer is eigenlijk ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Gotiniens: Als je dat liever had gewild, dan is het jammer...voor de rest van Ubuntu is het juist fijn :)
<leoquant> juist
<MrChrisDruif> Maar op de site staat inderdaad niets over Padawans, maar op de IRC van ubt wordt wel weer padawan genoemd...daar kan je ;padawan doen en dan wordt er even makkelijk gezegd door een bot wat het inhoudt...
<RawChid> Ik zag net wel het woord padawans voorbij komen ;)
<leoquant> en jedi? geeft bot daarop ook iets?
<leoquant> of Gotiniens ?
<leoquant> wel ee naam voor het UBT
<MrChrisDruif> Was in kanalen met DragonEyes erin :P
<MrChrisDruif> A padawan is someone undergoing mentoring for the UBT (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam) Please treat them with kindness and patience as they will be the people helping others. (We do call them slaves, but we're only joking). The full list of masters, mentors and padawans can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Mentors
<leoquant> zo ik zie dat ubuntu-nl wordt aangepast/aangepakt
<leoquant> team
<MrChrisDruif> Hier bedoel je?
<leoquant> nee het launchpd team team
<leoquant> er zijn geen pending approval leden meer
<RawChid> Ah
<MrChrisDruif> Toe maar....
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif is de slaafg van UndiFineD :P
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen als grapje worden Padawans ook wel slaaf genoemd RawChid, maar inderdaad...
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif is de luke skywalke van de obi wan kenobi die UndiFineD is
<MrChrisDruif> "The Force is strong in this one"
<leoquant> Gotiniens, ga jij op de wiki je eigen ideeen maar eens neerzetten
<leoquant> nu!
<RawChid> Ja, ik borduurde ff voort op de grap :P
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, met de zweep er overheen leoquant ;)
<leoquant> jaja leuke ideeen. maar niet uitwerken he...
<leoquant> daarom heb ik het er maar opgezet....
<RawChid> Wat ga je doen MrChrisDruif, programmeren?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk dat ik zo eerst me ontbijt eruit ga gooien...voel me misselijk...
<RawChid> Ow, dat is minder prettig
<leoquant> hmmm
<MrChrisDruif> Ik had inderdaad gelijk helaas <_<"
<hajour> das minder MrChrisDruif
<hajour> beter je bed in ?:)
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, vind ik zelf ook...en moet eigenlijk nog dingen doen vandaag <_>
<hajour> heb hier ook 2 zieken en zelf ook in de lappen mand zo'n beetje
<hajour> blijk aan beide boven armen ontstoken pezen te hebben.
<hajour> alleen andere was bij vorige huisarts gegooid op iets als tunnel gedoe in de hand
<hajour> daardoor lekker voorgewoekerd 8 manden lang
<MrChrisDruif> Carpaal Tunnel Syndroom?
<hajour> daar is dus krachtverlies en gevoelloosheid van gedeelte van me linkehand vandaan gekomen
<hajour> ja
<hajour> maar dat was het dus niet
<hajour> en omdat het nu pas ontdekt is door de nieuwe huisarts .heeft te lang onbehandeld doorgewoekerd.blijft de krachtverlies en gedeeltelijke gevoelloosheid links
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay...
<leoquant> eerste optie: diclofenac/ibuprofen
<leoquant> tweede injecie met corison
<leoquant> t
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, beterschap
<leoquant> en hajour  ook
<hajour>  diclofenac gehad en daarna alergische reactie erop
<MrChrisDruif> Thnx, kan het gebruiken...
<hajour> ben 2 uur van de wereld geweest door dat spul
<leoquant> jjjja, rotspul
<hajour> ik mag het nooit meer gebruiken van me huisarts
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> en dan wetende dat het vrij verkrijgbaar is
<hajour> ik belde en ik prate of ik zwaar bezopen was en vrog of dat normaal was die reactie
<hajour> huisarts zegt zo van tzjee nee dat is niet normaal dat is een heftige alergische reactie erop
<hajour> tja ik ben voor wel meer alergisch meestal weet ik het wel te mijden die dingen
<leoquant> het is wel eem medische morge hier zeg....
<hajour> ja sorry ander onderwerp
<leoquant> nop ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Ik kan er ook niets aan doen dat ik misselijk ben :P
<leoquant> nee ツ
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Waarom loop je de hele tijd boom te zeggen? ;)
<leoquant> boom?
<RawChid> tree?
<leoquant> waar? waarom?
<hajour> ?
<hajour> ik ben nog niet zo heel lang wakker dus ...
<leoquant> ik begriep er nix van
<hajour> MrChrisDruif, ^
<MrChrisDruif> Dat chinese teken staat voor boom :P
<hajour> aa ok
<leoquant> zo dat is niet goed natuurlijk :P
<leoquant> hoe haal ik het weg...
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, ツ <- dat is geen chinees toch
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, Japans :)
<Gotiniens> idd
<Gotiniens> het is veel te sierlijk voor chinees
<Gotiniens> chinees is heel hoekig vaak
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, is dus Japans voor boom
<Gotiniens> hmm, ik kan dat niet vinden eigenlijk
<Gotiniens> google translate zegt inderdaad dat het Boom betekent
<Gotiniens> maar als ik het verder zo zie is het gewoon 1 letter
<leoquant> : http://www.uchiyama.nl/ngtaalgeschied.htm
<leoquant> ツ = anders
<MrChrisDruif> Ook goed :P
<MrChrisDruif> Naar bed :P
<RawChid> Naar bed, naar bed zei duimelot
<Gotiniens> Eerst nog wat eten, zei Likkepot.
<RawChid> Waar zou ik het halen? vroeg lange jan
<Gotiniens> bij de supermarkt natuurlijk !
<Gotiniens> peoples!
<Gotiniens> ik heb even gekeken naar de engelstalige variant van de week vol met workshops
<Gotiniens> en die is al heel snel
<Gotiniens> zo snel hebben wij denk ik geen tijd meer om het allemaal te regelen
<hajour> pfff moet zo iets zeggen in de meeting .net nu zijn zo goed als al me admins er niet om me spelling te controleren .pfff ok ff calm down
<Gotiniens> in het engels?
<hajour> krijg ik 3uur van te voren te horen dat ik iets moet zeggen
<hajour> ja
<Gotiniens> ik kan eventueel wel kijken
<Gotiniens> ben niet een native engels spreker
<Gotiniens> maar kan het wel redelijk goed vind ik
<hajour> moet het nog maken als het lukt.ben blocked even.
<hajour> zenuwen
<hajour> lijkt wel of ik een uur voor me examen ben zeg
<hajour> ok ik kan het.ik moet
 * hajour gaat een poging wagen met speech voor bereiden tot zo
<Gotiniens> de engelse veriant begint al over 10 dagen!
<MrChrisDruif> Hallo :)
<Ronnie> hallo MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het hier?
<MrChrisDruif> Rustig weer?
<Ronnie> ja, zoals gewoonlijk ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, gisteravond had ik het ff weer druk gemaakt hiero :P
<MrChrisDruif> En vanochtend ook...
<MrChrisDruif> Gisteravond heel verhaal gehouden hoe het internationaal gaat met dat Padawan gebeuren...
<Ronnie> ja, dat hele beginnersteam is niet echt bekend binnen de -nl community
<MrChrisDruif> Is er überhaupt zoiets opgezet in -nl?
<Ronnie> het mwanzo team
<Ronnie> komt er het dichtst bij
<MrChrisDruif> Hierzo dus :P
<Ronnie> idd
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zie dat iedereen die member is bij ubt ook hier een member is?
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: hoe bedoel je?
<MrChrisDruif> hajour, UndiFineD zijn laatst lid geworden bij ubt..
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet niet of hun al langer hier lid zijn...
<Ronnie> ja, dat zijn volgens mij de enige 2 die ubt-member zijn
<Ronnie> al een tijdje
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay...
<MrChrisDruif> Moet je hier ook een padawan training ondergaan voor je lid mag worden?
<Ronnie> hoelang bestaat ubt eigenlijk?
<Ronnie> we hebben hier nog geen echte regels voor
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik eigenlijk ook niet :D
<MrChrisDruif> Kan ik wel een keer vragen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: ubt bestaat sinds 2008 :)
<Ronnie> oh, dat is al best een tijd
<Ronnie> ken het maar pas van de laatste paar maanden
<Ronnie> mja, ben ook nog niet zo lang int bezig
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ook niet :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar hoe wordt je dan lid van mwanzo?
<MrChrisDruif> (Als ik toch bezig ben met lid worden van Ubuntu teams, waarom dan niet van de loco team :P)
<RawChid> Dat is niet zo strikt
<Ronnie> moet zeggen dat ik dat niet goed weet. Er zijn 2 verschillende groepen, de mwanzo en mwanzo-team
<RawChid> Maar zie ook deze pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<Ronnie> in de teams komen de 'mentors'
<RawChid> Het hele mwanzo is nog onder constructie :P
<RawChid> Pas 2 maanden ofzo
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay :)
<Ronnie> maar wie er precies in de gewone mwnazo komen weet ik zo niet
<RawChid> Voorlopig zie ik het vooral als: "wil je iets voor de ubuntugemeenschap betekenen, kom hier en we kunnen je verder helpen"
<RawChid> En er worden nu workshops via mwanzo gehouden, maar dat wist je vast al
<MrChrisDruif> Hoorde ik laatst ja :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben hier terecht gekomen door hajour :)
<MrChrisDruif> En anders door UndiFineD :)
<RawChid> :-)
<RawChid> Jij bent toevallig ook bezig met speechcontrol?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup :)
<hajour> ja ik heb hem hier naar toe kidnapped :P
<MrChrisDruif> Gekidnapt nog wel :P
<hajour> ja bah sinds reinstall ben ik me nederlandse spellingscontrol kwijt
<MrChrisDruif> Kan je toch weer installeren?
<hajour> dan raak ik engelse weer kwijt
<MrChrisDruif> ^o)
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Of Xchat?
<hajour> ik weet niet hoe dat vorige keer is gedaan door UndiFineD
<hajour> ik heb xchat
<hajour> in chat
<MrChrisDruif> Het schijnt dat je een geremasterde cd kan maken :)
<MrChrisDruif> Waarop alle applicatie e.d. die je hebt geïnstalleerd :)
<hajour> ik heb geen cd
<hajour> en ik heb lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Mocht het nodig zijn dat je nog een keer moet herinstalleren...
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen een suggestie :)
<hajour> te weinig prossesor kracht voor ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Niet voor Ubuntu, maar Gnome ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar Ubuntu gebruikt Gnome...en Lubuntu LXDE...
<hajour> ja maakt verder niet uit eeepc crashte
<hajour> een paar keer toen maar lubuntu erop gezet
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Er moet nog steeds een goed thema gemaakt worden voor Lubuntu....je hebt nu nog steeds erg het gevoel dat je een andere distro aan het gebruiken bent :)
<hajour> we hebben trouwens nu eindelijk die themuso die in het team wil
<hajour> we hebbenm tig mailtjes gestuurd
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay :)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat doet hij?
<hajour> in accessibility chat oproepen gedaan met link erbij
<hajour> hij heeft ook iets gemaakt van een speechprogram
<MrChrisDruif> Owak :)
<hajour> maar goed tijdens de meeting werd speechcontrol gelanceerd
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<hajour> en inene allemaal commentaar
<hajour> dus ik heb een paar keer gezegd tussen door dat het practischer was dat hij jacky liet uitspreken
<hajour> en dat we heel wat keren hem hadden geprobeerd te bereiken
<MrChrisDruif> Je moet ook mensen eerst hun verhaal laten doen :)
<hajour> precies uiteindelijk viel hij stil omdat jacky niet antwoorde op mijn advies
<hajour> en eerst ze verhaal afmaakte
<MrChrisDruif> Owak :)
<hajour> dus toen heb ik hem in bijzijn van jono bacon en mensen van cononical hoe je dat ook noemt en fire fox enz aangeboden nogmaals om in het team te komen en te komen helpen
<hajour> hij kon niet anders dan ja zeggen om ze gezicht te redden
<hajour> met de rug tegen de muur zetten heet dat
<hajour> op belreefde manier
<hajour> beleefde
<MrChrisDruif> In een hoek drijven :P
 * hajour geeft zichzelf een schouderklopje dat ze kalm en beleefd is gebleven
<hajour> niet goedschiks dan de andere weg
<hajour> krijgt hij erv an had ie me maar niet moeten negeren
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<hajour> begin wel aardig te worden in dat gedoe.maar ik heb er nog steeds een hekel aan
<MrChrisDruif> Dat werkt niet zo goed :P
<MrChrisDruif> Om niet te reageren op jou :)
<hajour> dan nog cheers moeten zeggen dat ie ja zegt
<hajour> uch teiltje
<hajour> uhm meestal niet nee hehe
<hajour> geen antwoord geven is ronduit onbeleefd
<hajour> je kan ook nee of weet ik niet zeggen maar negeren
<hajour> brengt het ergste in me boven
<hajour> o btw jacky vroeg of jij misschien de wiki van speechcontrol kon aanpassen even heel duidelijk erin zetten dat speechcontrol onder alle omstandigheden open source moet blijven
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, dan heb je geen uitsluitsel :)
<hajour> of jij dat ook mag
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zal er morgen een blik naar werpen, eerst ook maar eens kijken óf ik hem wel kan aanpassen :P
<hajour> ik ergerde me kapot aan hem hij was gewoon allemaal dingen aan het opgooien wat we allemaal al hadden geprobeerd en niet werkte zo als eerst een ander in het team deed
<hajour> en proberen jacky te overrulen
<hajour> arme jacky
<hajour> hij was al zo zenuwachtig
<hajour> was eerste keer voor hem daar
<MrChrisDruif> Maar Jacky is toch ook niet zo oud? 15 ofzo?
<hajour> 17
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...17 :)
<hajour> ik heb ingegrpen
<hajour> ingegrepen
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmhmm...
<hajour> degeen die de vergadering leide hield zei niks
<hajour> ik wel
<hajour> lukte wonder boven wonder ook nog
<hajour> doordat ik boos werd vergat ik dat ik zenuwachtig was
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<hajour> maar ben heel beleefd gebleven sta er nog van te kijken
<hajour> ik ben normaal eigenlijk een heethoofd zogezegd
<hajour> lol ik heb een nieuwe kant van mezelf ontdekt
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, en die is? De rustige, assertieve kant?
<hajour> mm ja weet niet hoe te noemen maar bvalt me best :P
<hajour> bevalt
<hajour> en ik was ook bled nerveus
<hajour> bled = bloed
<hajour> pff ik heb mee eerste grote meeting overleeft
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay :)
<hajour> was net of ik weer vlak voor de deur stond om examen te doen
<MrChrisDruif> Het is trouwens Pidgin Bug Day :D
<hajour> bezig met de bug van de video s met uitleg voor coc key
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed.... hajour: wees verstandig en ga net als ik naar bed :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ga naar bed...
<MrChrisDruif> Slaap lekker allemaal :)
<hajour> uch te laat
<hajour> was wat aan het zoeken
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-20
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, hoe is het nu?
<MrChrisDruif> Goed hoor :) Bedankt voor het vragen :)
<leoquant> welkom StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Dank je, Leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Hai StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> hallo MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het hier?
<StefandeVries> goed hoor
<StefandeVries> en daar?
<MrChrisDruif> Rustig....zometeen maar weer naar huis en me werk.... "so not looking forward to that" <_<"
<StefandeVries> Ik heb toetsweek dus ik ben hard aant leren
<MrChrisDruif> Was er geen Ayatana meeting? Ik zat te wachten in de irc kamer, maar niets/niemand :-/
<StefandeVries> geen idee, mij niets bekend :\
<MrChrisDruif> In de Fridge agenda staat dat hij om 2 uur zou beginnen...maar niets...
<StefandeVries> en #ubuntu-nl-meeting ook niks?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, gewone #ubuntu-meeting zou het zijn :S
<StefandeVries> vreemd dan :S
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...
<RawChid> 2 uur UTC ?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik weet haast zeker dat ik al eens gevraagd heb, maar toch: heb je op launchpad een account en een "nick".
<StefandeVries> Ja, van heel lang geleden..
<StefandeVries> Even kijken of ik e rnog inkom
<StefandeVries> Ben ik ergens nodig, of zo?
<leoquant> nuh, alleen nieuwsgierig
<Gotiniens> leoquant, ik heb gekeken naar de ubuntu user weeks
<Gotiniens> en die beginnen over 9 dagen
<leoquant> en over ergens nodig zijn, its up to you
<Gotiniens> ik ben bang dat we dat niet redden om nu nog te regelen :S
<StefandeVries> leoquant: stefandevries1994-gmail :)
<leoquant> Gotiniens, mooi! al contact gehad mrt chris?
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Een "nick"? Bedoel je niet wiki?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ツ
<leoquant> nee launchpad account naam
<MrChrisDruif> Aha....launchpad account & nick zijn dus niet hetzelfde?
<leoquant> Gotiniens, wat een kans laat je lopen hier....:)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik ga op zoek naar je account
<leoquant> yooh gevonden
<leoquant> Gotiniens, wanneer zijn de volgende user days?
<Gotiniens> de eerst volgende over 9 dagen, daarna pas in juni/juli
<StefandeVries> oké, leoquant :)
<leoquant> mijn voorstel is op je contact persoon te maken voor dit initiatief en nederlandse synchroon presentaties te doen vanuit mwanzo
<leoquant> lijkt je dat wat?
<leoquant> maak een wiki, verzamel personen
<leoquant> (laacque wil de wiki graag vertalen!)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, nog geen code of conduct toendertijd....tis een crime ook die code
<leoquant> Gotiniens, dat maakt je en de nl loco uniek, want dan zijn er drietalige presentaties!
<StefandeVries> Ik wil de CoC binnenkort gaan ondertekenen, maar moet er even voor gaan zitten
<leoquant> (zuid afrika kan ook meedoen)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, gelijk heb je
<leoquant> wil je een goede howto
<leoquant> ?
<Gotiniens> en dan volgende week al beginnen? dat moet ik snel veel hulp  hebben, want ik moet volgende week ook nog afstuderen ;)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, : http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/taxonomy/term/89
<StefandeVries> Graag, leoquant
<StefandeVries> Dank je :)
<leoquant> bij mij doet ie het, anderen klagen dat ie het bij hun niet doet
<StefandeVries> o ja, die heb ik al gedownload voor referentie :)
<leoquant> Gotiniens, waarom je gaat toch voor de juni/julie presentaties?
<Gotiniens> ah ok, dat is imo wel goed ja :)
<leoquant> -e
<leoquant> StefandeVries, doet ie het bij je?
<StefandeVries> zowel in de browser, als *.ogv
<leoquant> ik vind de howto super
<StefandeVries> ik ben hem nu aan het volgen :)
<leoquant> alleen de ubuntu keyserver doet er 10 min.over om de key te verwerken
<leoquant> succes!!!!!!
<StefandeVries> ik heb de hele avond, leoquant :)
<StefandeVries> Dank je :D
<leoquant> nou StefandeVries  daar ging ik steeds de fout in, ik wachtte niet..........:P
<leoquant> dag asfyxia
<asfyxia> hey leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Wat is het druk hier vanavond zeg :P
<leoquant> Gotiniens, nogmaals maak een blueprint/plan activeer mwanzo leden
<leoquant> komt goed!
<leoquant> (want leoquant kan helaas niet alles allenig....)
<StefandeVries> leoquant, even heel snel tussendoor, hoe heet het programma waarmee je een PGP-sleutel aanmaakt? Zit nu in Mint namelijk.
<leoquant> sleutels en
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> wachtwoorden en sleutels?
<StefandeVries> ja, en terminalopdracht?
<Ronnie> seahorse
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Seahorse
<Ronnie> oh
<leoquant> Gotiniens, mail anders ook laacque en wutnubu, ze zijn  heel bekwaam met vertalen enzo
<StefandeVries> dank, Ronnie
<leoquant> seahorse....is dat de Engelstalige benaming?
<Ronnie> gpg --gen-key  (als je de sleutel wil aanmaken in de terminal)
<Ronnie> de naam van het programma
<leoquant> hai Ronnie
<leoquant> Gotiniens, ik ben blij met je idee, en dat je het handen en voeten geeft
<leoquant> ben benieuwd
 * leoquant begrijpt niet de sommigen dat screencastfilmpje niet kunnen zien over pgp/gpg
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Bij mij skipt hij de hele film :P
<leoquant> bizar ik hoorde hajour er ook over (geloof ik)
<leoquant> ik schrok me wezenloos toe ik hoorde dat mensen met ervaring en skills gewoon vastlopen in die procedure
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Als ik hem opsla door rechtermuisknop te drukken > save as te doen....dan kan ik hem wel gewoon zien :)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat voor ervaring en skills?
<leoquant> kijk....:P
<StefandeVries> leoquant: het kan dus even duren voor de server bij de zoekresultaten etc. opduikt?
<leoquant> ja idd StefandeVries
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ik ga hier geen namen noemen ツ
<leoquant> maar als mensen na twee/drie jaar etc.
<MrChrisDruif> Je hoeft geen namen te noemen, alleen wat voor skills en ervaringen :P
<leoquant> ubuntu bouwerrs/blokkerndoos ontwerper/ 8 jaar bezig met linux 4 jaar ubuntu
<leoquant> zoiets
<leoquant> -r
<leoquant> nieuw keyboard...dit kan niet meer zo
<Gotiniens> ik heb de PGP procedure redelijk zelfstandig doorlopen
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, blijkbaar is het erg ingwikkeld
<leoquant> Gotiniens, yep 20 minuutjes?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb het ook gedaan...
<Gotiniens> niet in 20 minuten
<MrChrisDruif> Gewoon rustig stap voor stap de uitleg gevolgd :)
<Gotiniens> want heb ondertussen andere dingen gedaan
<StefandeVries> Ze gebruiken wel een brakke keyserver, of ligt dat aan mij? 'Too many responses'..
<StefandeVries> requests*
<leoquant> StefandeVries, gewoon ff wachten
<Gotiniens> leoquant, mailtje gestuurd naar chris johnston
<leoquant> Gotiniens, mooi
<MrChrisDruif> Als heel de Nederlandse community in een keer keys gaat aanvragen...geen wonder dat hij dan plat ligt ;)
<leoquant> hehe
<StefandeVries> 'Er zijn nog 14000 wachtenden voor u' *slik
<leoquant> damn
<leoquant> america is awake ofzo?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat ook...
<MrChrisDruif> Daar een uur of 13...
<leoquant> bb later
<StefandeVries> ik ga maar even de vleugel lastigvallen :)
<StefandeVries> .away
<leoquant> steinaway
<StefandeVries> En eentje van Yamaha :)
<StefandeVries> Daar speel ik het liefste op, eigenlijk
<Gotiniens> wow 2 vleugels?
<Gotiniens> is dat niet ontzettend duur :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, we hebben als familie een gezamelijke studio vol vleugels, digitale piano's, keyboards en synthesizers
<StefandeVries> En microfoons, mengpanelen en opnameapparatuur
<StefandeVries> En een goede inboedelverzekering LOL
<Gotiniens> dan woon je vast groter dan mij :P
<StefandeVries> dat weet ik niet
<StefandeVries> Een rijtjeshuis in Heerlen :P
<leoquant> StefandeVries, interessant
<StefandeVries> We hebben de vleugel door het achterraam moeten laten takelen
<leoquant> onze piano wordt op dit moment volledig reriviseerd
<StefandeVries> leoquant: toetsinstrumenten zijn een familiehobby :)
<leoquant> hier ook
<StefandeVries> Ik piano en zang, vader piano, orgel en zang en oom piano en synthesizer
<leoquant> tot arcodeon
<StefandeVries> En dan alles van Korg, Kawai, Yamaha en Steinway
<Gotiniens> ik ben me de laaste tijd wel een beetje aan het intreseren in het zelf maken van muziek
<leoquant> gereviseerd...pff
<Gotiniens> maar dan denk ik meer aan de electronische rommel
<Gotiniens> house/hardstyle/hardcore/dubstep enz
<StefandeVries> Dat is niet per se rommel, Gotiniens :)
<leoquant> nuh...
<Gotiniens> ik zeg het dan ook liefkozend
<StefandeVries> leoquant: welke vleugel/piano heb je?
<leoquant> een antieke stichel
<leoquant> leipzig
<Gotiniens> StefandeVries, ik luister te veel naar die stijlen om het rommel te kunnen vinden als je snapt wat ik bedoel
<StefandeVries> acceptatie door gewenning, Gotiniens
<StefandeVries> Mooi, leoquant :)
<Gotiniens> StefandeVries, nee ik hou er echt van
<leoquant> nou een stichel is niet echt top he...:P
<StefandeVries> Ik heb zelf 5 maanden pianoles, orgel speel ik al 5 jaar, en zang heb iik 7 jaar gedaan
<StefandeVries> Nee, leoquant, maar beter dan niets
<leoquant> maar hij is hoog en dwarsgespannen, erg romantische geluid/klank
<StefandeVries> Keyserver nog steeds niks, btw
<leoquant> raar...
<StefandeVries> We kopen ook wel eens piano's via Marktplaats, stemmen ze zelf, knappen ze op en verkopen ze weer door
<leoquant> als je het nu nog eens erdoor pusht?
<StefandeVries> ga het proberen
<RawChid> Ik heb voor 30,- een keyboard via marktplaats gekocht
<RawChid> :P
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Moet wel een retegoed toetsenbord zijn dan :-/
<StefandeVries> Joh..wij betalen met korting 60.000 voor twee vleugels..
<RawChid> Hehe, ik kan em zelfs aansluiten op mn computer!
<StefandeVries> Ik kan met die van mij zelfs fatsoenlijke klanken krijgen met m'n 88 toetsen:P
<StefandeVries> leoquant: key gevonden :)
<leoquant> \o/
 * RawChid heeft nog veel te leren, dus hecht niet zoveel waarde aan kwalitiet
<leoquant> onze piano is een fam. stuk, dus investeren we in een complete revisie....
<leoquant> 10 jaar les op gehad
<RawChid> :)
<StefandeVries> Je raakt echt verbonden aan zo'n piano, hoe raar dat ook klinkt
<StefandeVries> Foutmelding bij het copy-pasten van getekende CoC: "There is 1 error. (7, 9, u'No public key')"
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Kan je ook de screencast niet zien?
<StefandeVries> jawel hoor
<StefandeVries> die heb ik exact gevolgd
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...owkay
<StefandeVries> ow, wacht..
<StefandeVries> het werkt wel als je met de juiste PGP ondertekent..
<StefandeVries> Getekend :)
<StefandeVries> hallo commandoline
<commandoline> hoi StefandeVries
<Ronnie> hoi commandoline
<Ronnie> ben je al bezig geweest met het voorbereiden van je volgende python les?
<commandoline> Ronnie: Ik heb al wel wat, maar het is nog niet helemaal af
<commandoline> was van plan dat dit weekend te doen
<commandoline> (was van plan om gezamelijk een rekenmachine te bouwen)
<commandoline> iets als hier: http://sthurlow.com/python/lesson05/ (het eerste voorbeeld, nog zonder functies)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow leuk...een rekenmachine :P
<Ronnie> wie vind er een rekenmachine nou leuk....
<StefandeVries> mensen die willen leren programmeren, hoop ik ;)
<commandoline> Ronnie: als je wat beters hebt, vindt ik dat ook best...
<Ronnie> moet zeggen dat ik (toen ik python leerde) al die standaard programma's maar erg saai vond
<Ronnie> commandoline: ik zal eens kijken of i met een simpel voorbeeld akn komen
<StefandeVries> Die maak je ook denk ik niet zozeer om een rekenmachine te maken, maar om na te denken over algoritmiek
<MrChrisDruif> Denk ik ook..
<StefandeVries> Tenminste, toen ik C++ en Python leerde wel
<Ronnie> ja, maar leren kan ook 'leuk' gegeven worden
<Ronnie> terwijl de theorie behouden blijft natuurlijk
<Ronnie> als je een emotie bij een opdracht kunt krijgen kun je deze beter onthouden: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mnemonic
<StefandeVries> Zeker. Maar voorbeelden vinden die aansluiten bij de nu nog beperkte programmeerkennis van de cursisten én leuk zijn is vrij lastig
<Ronnie> zelfs met enkel een print commando is wat leuks te bedenken, dus dit zal ook wel moeten lukken
<StefandeVries> Ik heb er alle vertrouwen in
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, dat is waar...had een keer een kleine Genie tutorial waarin ze met een knop Ouch in terminal schreven...was wel grappig :)
<commandoline> tsja, zo'n rekenmachine bevat een loop, print statements, condities, etc., dus daarom vindt ik het altijd wel een handig voorbeeld. Maar iets anders waarin die dingen ook aan de orde komen is ook goed.
<StefandeVries> Mij lijkt het prima zo. Eerst de basisconcepten erin krijgen, en wellicht de cursisten later met meer kennis zelf iets laten maken wat hun leuk lijkt.
<commandoline> het punt is dat we met een behoorlijke grote groep mensen zitten, met allemaal andere interesses. Je kan nooit een voorbeeld hebben dat ze allemaal aanspreekt denk ik.
<StefandeVries> Ook dat ja. Een algemeen voorbeeld is het beste, en een rekenmachine is net als Hallo Wereld een ingeburgerd voorbeeld omdat het de structuren draagt die commandoline net beschreef.
<commandoline> klopt, maar da's dus ook een nadeel: het moet niet gaan vervelen. Zolang dit de eerste keer is dat iemand programmeert lijkt het me geen probleem, anders is het wel de zoveelste keer dat dit voorbeeld gebruikt wordt.
<StefandeVries> als ervaren programmeur kan ik daar niet veel over zeggen, maar inderdaad, het moet geen sleur worden, 'o ja, vanavond weer cursus bij Ubuntu NL, blugh'
<leoquant> StefandeVries, je hebt mail, doe er mee wat je wil :P
<leoquant> commandoline, het is idd leuk om iets concreets te maken
<StefandeVries> Dank je, leoquant :)
<RawChid> Ik heb een idee
<RawChid> Weet niet of dat te moeilijk is. Maar kennen jullie robocode?
<commandoline> nee, maar kijk even op wikipedia...
<commandoline> (* ik kijk)
<StefandeVries> Ja, die java 'robot-ontwikkelwedstrijd'
<RawChid> Dat is in wel Java, maar je hebt een API tot je beschikking, en dan kun je met vrij simepele aanroepen een robotje programmeren
<RawChid> En die laten 'vechten' tegen anderen
<RawChid> Maar dat idee kun je misschien iets mee.
<commandoline> ok, wat is het vereiste niveau?
<commandoline> (de beginners in de klas weten net een beetje wat een if statement is...)
<RawChid> Ik wil straks wel verder praten, nu ff beetje druk (meeting)
<commandoline> ok
<RawChid> Mn idee is vooral
<Ronnie> commandoline: welke technieken wil je ze deze les leren?
<Ronnie> if/else verder uitbreiden
<Ronnie> variablen nog verder behandelen
<commandoline> Ronnie: idd, condities dus
<Ronnie> while ook al?
<commandoline> en verder dacht ik aan de while-loop
<commandoline> evt.
<StefandeVries> lijkt me niet moeilijk uit te leggen
<Ronnie> ik zou eerder een array + for doen. lijkt me nuttiger
<commandoline> Ronnie: is wel iets compleet anders, while gaat gewoon verder op condities
<Ronnie> while wordt volgens mij (althans door mij) veel minder gebruikt
<Ronnie> commandoline: heb je geljik in
<commandoline> lists & dicts had ik voor iets later gepland.
<Ronnie> oke
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ben je niet geregistreerd bij freenode/nickserver?
<StefandeVries> jawel
<StefandeVries> Ik ben ook admin/op bij andere kanalen, dus ik moest wel
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> done
<StefandeVries> ik ga weer, iedereen
<Ronnie> toch lastig om wat leuks te verzinnen
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<RawChid> Als ik lees dat je nog verder gaat op condities kun je denk ik ook moeilijk wat leuks bedenken. Het zijn vooral de basics nog he
<commandoline> RawChid: klopt, het kan nu echt niet meer zijn dan wat berekeningen en wat simpele statements
<Gotiniens> commandoline, hoeveel lessen heb je in gedachten?
<RawChid> Maar ik had het net over robocode. Het was vooral om een voorbeeld te geven. Ik weet niet of er zoiets is voor python.
<RawChid> Maar op zo'n manier kun je met weinig programmeerkennis en zonder veel moeite te doen wel toffe dingen maken
<commandoline> Gotiniens: eerlijkgezegd weet ik het nog niet precies, het hangt af van hoe snel we vorderen
<RawChid> Dus eigenlijk met python weer andere aansturen..
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-21
<hajour> o bah ik zie net dat ik de meeting heb gemist van ubuntu-mwanzo
<hajour> o wacht ik heb hem openstaan
<hajour> ff lezen
<leoquant> StefandeVries, kun je even rejoinen?
<leoquant> blijkbaar werkt iets niet
<StefandeVries> oké, will do
<leoquant> nah werkt nog niet jammer
<leoquant> bedankt
<leoquant> zou je het een allerlaatste keer nog eens doen StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> voià :)
<leoquant> \o/
<StefandeVries> waar ging het mis, leoquant ?
<leoquant> exalt ben je erg inti IRC?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, auto voice syntax error
<leoquant> exalt into
<exalt> leoquant, inti IRC ?
<leoquant> bijdehandje
<leoquant> leoquant> exalt into
<exalt> leoquant, zag m niet... dacht dat je indi bedoelde
<leoquant> :P
<exalt> uhhmmm ik weet inmiddels hoe ik een kanaal in mn faforieten toe kan voegen m hoe ik automatisch inlog, hoe ik kanalen join en verlaat
<exalt> op xchat dan he
<exalt> in server freenode
<leoquant> ok
<exalt> leoquant, hoezo ?
<leoquant> nuh nix
<RawChid> Als je iets wilt weten kun je beter vragen, ``weet iemand hoe ik .... doe'' :P
<RawChid> Of niet natuurlijk :)
<RawChid> exalt: project euler al uitgespeeld? :P
<exalt> RawChid, neen 5 duurt langer
<exalt> een pythonscript om priem getallen te factoriseren is toch wat lastiger
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Ik zie dat ik 5 brute force had opgelost
<RawChid> Tip, Iets dat deelbaar is door 20, is ook deelbaar door 10, 5, 4, 2...
<exalt> uhu
<exalt> RawChid, ik weet t antwoord ook allang :P maar mij gaat euler om het script die ik maak om het begrijpen :P
<exalt> tot nu toe nog igg
<RawChid> Ja tuurlijk, dat vind ik ook
<RawChid> Het antwoord googlen is niet interessant
<RawChid> Mijn script deed er ook 1000s overt zie ik
<RawChid> ff verbeteren :P
<Ronnie> aaah, ben mij gebruikersnaam/wachtwoord vergeten van euler
<Gotiniens> wat een gebruiker ben je ook ;)
<Ronnie> oh, kom er net achter adt het wel in mijn lastpass staat.
<Ronnie> heb nu 17 puzzels opgelost
<RawChid> Op weg naar level 1 dus :)
<RawChid> Grappig, mijn eerste oplossing duurde 1000 seconde, nu (een jaar later ofzo) zag ik binnen 10 secs wat ik kon verbeteren, en nu duurt het 100 secs
<RawChid> Nog steeds lang, maar geeft wel goed gevoel :P
<Ronnie> jaja, maar die anderen zijn best pittig
<Ronnie> level 5 duurt bij mij 17.859066 seconden
<RawChid> Ja, op een gegeven moment is het niet leuk meer. Dan snap ik de vraag niet eens
<RawChid> netjes
<RawChid> Ik heb een halve brute force oplossing nu
<Ronnie> en is volgens mij ook gewoon brute force
<RawChid> Kan ik je code zien?
<Ronnie> nog niet, ik zie dat ik ook nog kan verbeteren, maar ga eerrste eten, daarna laat ik mijn code zien
<RawChid> oke, later
<exalt> snelste methode is , alle priem getallen onder de 20 opslaan in factoren, alle factoren met de hoogste machten uit de lijst filteren (2^2 is kleiner dan 2^5) en deze met elkaar vermenigvuldigen
<exalt> maar ik ga er vanuit dat jullie dat al wisten
<exalt> ehhh
<exalt> foutje
<exalt> alle getallen tot 20 ontbinden in priemfactoren *
<exalt> en hieruit de hoogste factoren filteren
<exalt> en deze met elkaar vermenigvuldigen
<Ronnie> RawChid: http://pastebin.com/d2yWVMaD
<RawChid> Haha Ronnie thnx
<RawChid> Ik had em letterlijk bruteforce deed zeg maar nr += 1
<RawChid> Nu duurt het bij mij 5 secs
<RawChid> Die += 1 had ik wel veranderd naar +=2, maar ik was zo dom om niet gelijk aan += 20 te denken
<RawChid> Die range is bij mij nu: [11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20]  ;)
<RawChid> Euh, 11..20, kan dat ook in Python?
<RawChid> 11..19 zelfs (oke nu houd ik op)
<Ronnie> 11-19, waar zijn bij jou de 3 en 7 ?
<RawChid> 3 zit in 15
<RawChid> 7 in 14
<RawChid> etc
<Ronnie> oh ja, zat alweer teveel met primes in mijn hoofd
<Ronnie> scheel weer 2 seconden ;)
<Ronnie> RawChid: hoeveel opgaven heb jij al af?
<RawChid> 41
<Ronnie> RawChid: zozo, dat is al een flink aantal
<Ronnie> ik zal er nog een heel aantal uren in moeten stoppen wil ik zover komen
<RawChid> Ik ben 2 of 3 jaar geleden begonnen :P
<RawChid> Af en toe doe ik er een paar
<Ronnie> ik zou al niet meer weten wanneer ik ben begonnen, maar al lang niets meer aan gedaan
<Ronnie> ah, de .py files zijn uit dec 2009
<RawChid> Volgens mij ben ik precies 2 jaar geleden begonnen in de kerstvakantie :P
<Ronnie> Zo, vandaag weer flink aan mijn maps libary geknutseld (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-django-foundations/map)
<Ronnie> voorlopig zitten er genoeg functies in ;)
<Ronnie> haha, eindelijk probleem 17 opgelost. kwam ik vorige keer niet uit. schreef eightteen ipv eighteen
<RawChid> Cool
<RawChid> Trouwens, ik wil misschien postcodegebieden laten zien op google maps
<RawChid> http://download.tuxx.nl/postcode_gebieden_ned/postcodes.gif
<RawChid> Denk je dat dit te doen is?
<RawChid> Handmatig al die gebieden tekenen lijkt me erg veel werk
<RawChid> Of heb je andere tips
<Ronnie> aanklikbaar niet denk ik (wel met heel veel werk)
<Ronnie> maar je kunt er ook plaatjes overheen leggen
<Ronnie> dus als je het witte transparant maakt moet het lukken
<RawChid> Aanklikbaar is het probleem niet echt, dat kan ik wel oplossen met latitude enzo.
<Ronnie> mits dit plaatjes redelijk overeenkomt met de realiteit
<RawChid> Hm, dat zou idd een makkkelijke optie zijn
<RawChid> Een gebruiker moet namelijk een aantal regio's kunnen selecteren. Ik dacht dat dit wel makkelijk zou zijn. Had even gekeken naar gmaps, maar toch nog lastig om die regio's te tekenen
<RawChid> Het liefst wil ik dan dus ook de geselecteerde regios een ander kleurtje ofzo geven
<Ronnie> http://code.google.com/intl/nl/apis/maps/documentation/javascript/reference.html#GroundOverlay
<RawChid> Oke, thnx
<Ronnie> oei '''selecteren'''
<Ronnie> dat maakt het probleem complexer
<RawChid> http://googlemapsapi.blogspot.com/2007/10/clickable-polys-old-school-image-maps.html
<RawChid> Dit komt opzich in de buurt
<Ronnie> dan zul je van iedere postcide regio's een poly moeten maken
<RawChid> Je kunt wel area's tekenen (miss is dat een poly)
<Ronnie> Next, I created KML output by clicking on the KML link within MyMaps, and converted the output into an array of GLatLngs using a  PHP script. I saved this array into its own JavaScript file.
<Ronnie> het is te doen, alleen best veel werk
<Ronnie> met de code zou ik je wel kunnen helpen
<RawChid> Ik was er een maand geleden mee bezig geweest
<RawChid> Dat tekenen met de hand is veel werk.
<RawChid> Maar als het erop aankomt moet ik eerst een ureninschatting maken.
<Ronnie> probleem 19 is gemakkelijk: http://projecteuler.net/index.php?section=problems&id=19
<Ronnie> 18 blijft lastig zonder brute force
<RawChid> Helemaal als je bepaalde date functies gebruikt bij 19 :P
<RawChid> 18, volgens mij moet je onderaan beginnen
<RawChid> als je em door hebt issie makkelijk in ieder geval
<Ronnie> RawChid: kun jij deze ook oplossen: http://projecteuler.net/index.php?section=problems&id=67
<RawChid> Euh, ik zie nu dat ik zowel 18 als 67 nog niet heb opgelost
<RawChid> Maar nu geen tijd
<RawChid> Wel een leuke om de volgende keer te doen
<RawChid> bbl
<leoquant> Gotiniens, al bericht terug van johnston?
<Gotiniens> nope
<leoquant> welcome back exalt
<exalt> hi
<leoquant> hee
<johanvd> hallo
<RawChid> ow lol Ronnie, ik zie dat ik die wel had opgelost
<RawChid> met die driehoeken 18 en 67
<RawChid> Kon alleen de code niet meer vinden net :P
<leoquant> : http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/taxonomy/term/89
<leoquant> gpg --decrypt yourTextDoc.txt
<leoquant> gpp -- clearsign yourTextDoc.txt syntax error
<exalt> iemand met python kennis ?
<exalt> RawChid, jij hier ?
<Ronnie> exalt: vertel
<exalt> het werkt al :D
<Ronnie> oh ok
<exalt> http://codepad.org/0oHXECbT
<Ronnie> exalt: ook project euler?
<Ronnie> ik heb zonet 18 en 67 opgelost
<exalt> Ronnie, een gedeelte
<Ronnie> leuke opgaven zitten ertussen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-22
<leoquant> morning
<MrChrisDruif> Goeiemorgen allemaal :P
<leoquant> welke cursisten zijn er nu?
<Cugel> Ik en niekie, onder andere.
<hannie> ikke
<leoquant> Als het goed is ben je in deze kanalen: #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas en hier
<Cugel> Moet je wel naar het juiste kanaal gaan, hannie.
<hannie> ik ga zo nar klas
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> Stel hier je vragen, ze worden voor je geplaatst in mwanzo-klas en daar beantwoord
<leoquant> In mwanzo klas kun je geen gesprek voeren!
<leoquant> Degenen die zijn hebben opgegeven voor deze workshop zijn in zekere zin proefkonijn. Zij gaan de lessen volgen via lernid
<leoquant> Dankzij coomandoline kan dit nu ook voor de Nederlandstalige situatie.
<leoquant> sla deze zin even op: lernid --config http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-workshops.lernid
<leoquant> in gedit bijv
<leoquant> of tekstbestand
<leoquant> hajour ook bij de les?
<hannie> opgeslagen
<leoquant> ok
<hannie> moet ik ook terminal openen?
<hannie> Proefkonijn zit klaar
<leoquant> zie klas nu
<Cugel> ok
<hannie> klaar
<leoquant> hannie lernid geinstall?
<Gotiniens> k
<hannie> ja
<hannie> lernid geïnstalleerd
<leoquant> hannie nu alt f2 doen en de regel invoeren
<hannie> vraag: kies een evenement
<leoquant> dus niet lernid opstarten. alt f2
<hannie> heb ik gedaan, venster: kies een evenement
<hannie> met f2, ja
<JanC_lernid> je hebt maar één keuze toch?
<leoquant> ALT F2 toetscombinatie geeft je een soort terminal
<hannie> er wordt nu om een nickname gevraagd
<leoquant> juist
<hannie> Maar ik heb xchat nog niet gesloten, moet dat?
<JanC_lernid> als je xchat niet sluit moet je een andere nicknaam kiezen
<hannie> ok, dus eerst xchat sluiten, dan nick opgeven en dan xchat weer openen?
<JanC_lernid> zoals ik en FOAD2 gedaan hebben
<leoquant> ja dat vroeg ik ook
<JanC_lernid> nee, lernid heeft ingebouwde IRC-client
<leoquant> leoquant> sluit alle irc clients
<JanC_lernid> dus je hebt xchat niet meer per sé nodig dan
<JanC_lernid> tenzij je zoals ik ook -tig andere kanalen wil volgen  ;)
<hannie> ik zit nu in Lernid
<leoquant> \o/
<niekie_> Dat kwam via lernid binnen in "klaslokaal" ja :)
<leoquant> hannie top
<hannie> ;)
<leoquant> beste mensen ik heb een gast
<leoquant> FOAD
<FOAD2> Hallo.
<hannie> hallo foad
<leoquant> maar er is hulp in de vorm van FOAD. IRC geek en irssi user. Ben zeer vereerd die hij meedoet.
<FOAD2> Dag hannie.
<leoquant> lets go
<hannie> Oei, I'm impressed
<FOAD2> Ik bloos.
<leoquant> het wrdt heeeel erg
<hannie> ik zet me schrap
<leoquant> open een terminal
<leoquant> doe
<leoquant> sudo apt-get install irssi irssi-scripts
<hannie> gedaan
<leoquant> Start het irssi programma: (in de terminal met irssi
<leoquant> irssi
<hannie> bijn klaar
<hannie> met installeren
<leoquant> ok
<hannie> irssi gestart
<hannie> geen idee wat het is
<JanC> nog een tip voor wie een breedbeeld-scherm heeft: lernid heeft een optie om de chatvensters rechts van de browser etc. te plaatsen ipv eronder
<hajour> ben er sorry.was aan het eten
<hannie> je kunt toch zelf bepalen waar je een venster plaatst
<hannie> ah, je bedoelt binnen lernid. Begrepen
<leoquant>  /set nick Hannie ( of een andere nick die je nu gebruikt)
<leoquant> niet bedoel ik
<hannie> in irssi?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Irssi
<hannie> en het moet een andere nickname dan de zojuist ingevoerde zijn?
<leoquant> liefst een andere nick he
<JanC> leoquant: moet de les niet in -klas zijn?  ;)
<FOAD2> leoquant: FWIW, je zit via de chatroom les te geven.
<FOAD2> Ha.
<hannie> ok
<leoquant> ooops!!!!!!!!!
<hannie> done
<hannie> ik zit in Lernid, niet in Xchat. Dat is toch ok
<Gotiniens> hannie, dat is goed
<hannie> nu moet ik dus nog een naam "setten"
<hannie> Gedaan
<leoquant> ik blijf in klas hoor!
<hannie> alles gedaan
<FOAD> Lukt het iedereen?
<hannie> Ik heb /join etc gedaan
<hannie> Join to #..team was synced
<leoquant>  /join #ubuntu-nk-mwanzo-team
<leoquant> nk nl
<hannie> ja, dat is dus gelukt
<hannie> nu moet ik registreren?
<leoquant> yep
<hannie> doe ik
<hannie> moet ik /msg nickserv password email op de opdrachtregel invoeren?
<hannie> Dat lijkt me heel erg onveilig
<FOAD> Waarom lijkt dat je onveilig?
<leoquant> dat doe in het freenode gedeelte!!
<hannie> omdat ik i.p.v. password sterretjes wil zien
<leoquant> via tab 1
<hannie> hoezo, tab 1?
<leoquant> sorry
<leoquant> ik blijf in klas
<hannie> bedoel je Session in Lernid?
<leoquant> irssi je bent in het team nu
<hannie> ok, heb net gotiniens gegroet
<hannie> Maar dat registreren, is dat gewoon een opdracht in terminal?
<leoquant> maar voor registreren moet in freenode zijn in de opdrachtregel
<leoquant> help eens guys...
<leoquant> waar je de opdrachten invoerde
<hajour> ik ben nog lernid aan het instaleren als het lukt (houd de vingers gekruist)
<hannie> en hoe kom ik in de terminal in freenode?
<FOAD> hannie, je hebt een terminal waarin je irssi hebt gestart, toch?
<hannie> ik zie nu [#ubuntu-nl-mwan]
<hannie> ja en dit is de prompt
<FOAD> Oké, op die regel kun je dus ofwel direct praten met mensen of commando's uitvoeren; die beginnen dan met /
<hannie> maar ik wil niet zomaar een wachtwoord daar invoeren
<leoquant> niemand ziet dat
<FOAD> Dus /msg FOAD hallo is een commando, msg stuurt een boodschap, in dit geval naar FOAD, en de boodschap is "hallo"
<JanC> tenzij iemand over je schouder meekijkt ;)
<hannie> ok, dan vertrouw ik je
<leoquant> lol
<JanC> en zonder SSL is het ook niet echt veilig, maar maakt niet uit of daar sterretjes staan of iets anders dan...
<FOAD> Wat JanC zegt.
<hannie> Ik heb gedaan: /msg nickserv REGISTER <password> <email>
<hannie> ook set hidemail on gedaan
<hannie> Hoe kan ik zien dat ik nu geregistreerd ben?
<hajour> handig die /msg
<FOAD> Ja toch.
<leoquant> gaan we door?
<leoquant> ==>klas
<hannie> ja
<FOAD> Door.
<hannie> ik zit weer in de klas
<hajour> ik lees
<FOAD> En meedoen, hajour. :)
<hajour> lernid is net eindelijk geinstaleerd :/
<hannie> Ik heb de opdracht ...perl in een 2e terminal gegeven
<hannie> is klaar
<leoquant> zie klas: blijf je tweede terminal gebruiken
<FOAD> Ook de regels erna, hannie?
<leoquant> denk ik niet
<hannie> cap_sasl.pl opgeslagen
<leoquant> zo!
<leoquant> pfff
<FOAD> :)
<hannie> cd autorun: melding Bestand of map bestaat niet
<FOAD> hannie: in welke map ben je?
<hannie> Moest ik $HOME niet letterlijk nemen?
<FOAD> Jawel.
<leoquant> yep
<FOAD> Doe eens pwd en vertel ons wat de terminal teruggeeft.
<hannie> in mijn persoonlijke map
<FOAD> Je moet in ~/.irssi/scripts zijn.
<hannie> ok
<hannie> bedoel je dat ik weer naar de eerste terminal moet gaan?
<FOAD> Nee.
<leoquant> tweede
<FOAD> Wat vertelt pwd je?
<hannie> Hannie zegt:/home/hannie ik zal een cd doen
<hajour> daar was ik al bang voor ik kan sudo apt-get install ca-certificates libcrypt-blowfish-perl libcrypt-dh-perl libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl libmath-bigint-gmp-perl niet instaleren.ik ben al weken bezig dit op te lossen.:(
<FOAD> hajour: wat zegt de terminal als je dat probeert?
<hannie> ik zit nu in 2e terminal. zoek nog .irssi
<FOAD> Als je in je persoonlijke map zit zou je er moeten komen door te doen: cd .irssi
<FOAD> Je ziet die map niet zomaar, omdat de naam met een . begint.
<hannie> aha, dus niet op de root
<FOAD> Inderdaad.
<hajour> lange teksten en ik kan even geen pastebin gebruiken omdsat ik door dit gedoe ook elke keer screen freeze  krijg en ik wil de les niet verder storen FOAD
<FOAD> Een . file zie je pas in ls als je de -a optie meegeeft.
<hannie> ja, nu zit ik in de goede map
<FOAD> hajour: oké, kijken we er een andere keer naar.
<hajour> ok:)
<hajour> ik lees wel gewoon en doe wat ik wel kan ok?
<FOAD> Top.
<hannie> dus nu ga ik weer cd autorun doen enz
<FOAD> hannie: ja
<hannie> map autorun bestaat niet
<hannie> wel map scripts
<FOAD> Prima, dan maken we die map.
<FOAD> Doe maar: "mkdir autorun".
<FOAD> In de map autorun staan alle scripts die automatisch worden opgestart als je irssi opstart.
<FOAD> Of beter gezegd, verwijzingen naar die scripts.
<hannie> ok, gemaakt
<hannie> De map autorun is nu dus nog leeg
<FOAD> Mooi, dan verder met "cd autorun"
<FOAD> Correct.
<hannie> Ik heb nu map .irssi met daarin map scripts en map autorun
<hannie> is dat goed?
<FOAD> Ja.
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> nu weer terug naar irssi? FOAD?
<leoquant> zie klas
<hannie> na cd autorun dus opdracht ln -s ../ etc?
<FOAD> Ja.
<hannie> ok, in autorun zit nu cap_sasl.pl
<FOAD> Mooi, en nu de rest van leoquant's instructies volgen.
<leoquant> \o/
<leoquant> Het opslaan en bewaren van de instellingen: terug naar irssi!!!!
<hannie> Ja, maar waar sla ik de instellingen op?
<hannie> Gewoon 2e terminal sluiten?
<leoquant> nee
<hannie> sorry
<leoquant> in irssi waar je al wat had ingevoerd
<FOAD> Terug naar de irssi terminal.
<hannie> Ik ga nu naar 1e terminal (ubuntu-nl-mwan)
<hannie> en dan?
<FOAD> De commando's die leoquant aangeeft invoeren.
<hannie> Dus dat bedoel je met opslaan en bewaren
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> irssi wekt uiteindelijk met /save idd
<hannie> beide opdrachten uitgevoerd
<leoquant> ff rustig lezen
<leoquant> het zijn er meer he...
<FOAD> Beide?
<hannie> ik ga verder met lezen en uitvoeren :)
<hannie> alles uitgevoerd
<hannie> Nu Automatisch verbinden met Freenode via SSl
<hannie> Klaar. Heb gekopieerd en geplakt. Leuk fröbelen
<leoquant>  Freenode hanniedu hannieadd buntu-nl.org DH-BLOWFISH  is ie goe hannie
<leoquant> heeftnhet goed gedaan ok
<leoquant> hannie de rest staat er ook
<hannie> ik denk dat het nu goed is
<leoquant> Automatisch verbinden met Freenode via SSL
<hannie> nu moet ik verder na regel DH-BLOWFISH zeker
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Irssi
<FOAD> Mooi, nu kun je veilig ircen via het beste irc-programma, irssi.
<FOAD> hannie: voor irssi zijn er veel scripts die je het leven makkelijker kunnen maken, zie bijvoorbeeld http://ossowicki.com/?p=102
<FOAD> (Als je Engels spreekt.)
<leoquant> Automatisch verbinden met Freenode via SSL
<leoquant>     *
<leoquant>       /network add Freenode
<leoquant>     *
<leoquant>       /server add -auto -ssl -ssl_verify -ssl_capath /etc/ssl/certs -network Freenode irc.freenode.net 7000
<leoquant>     *
<leoquant>       /channel add -auto #ubuntu-nl Freenode
<leoquant>     *
<leoquant>       /save
<leoquant> ook degaan?
<hannie> ja, net gedaan
<hannie> Kan ik ook eea controleren?
<leoquant>  doe /disconnect daarna /quit en start een terminal: irssi
<hannie> Heb ik gedaan. Zit weer in irssi
<hannie> Ah, beterschap
<leoquant> via ssl
<leoquant> ?
<hannie> ik kan niet zien of het via ssl beveiligd is
<leoquant> FOAD?
<leoquant> regels tekst
<leoquant> sasl server geloof ik
<leoquant> kun je ons hier joinen via /join #ub etc
<hannie> regels tekst?
<leoquant> als irssi opstart
<FOAD> Als je alt-1 doet, hannie kom je in een scherm met, hm, algemene info.
<FOAD> Daar moet je dat zien.
<FOAD> Je kunt tussen je irc windows switchen met alt-cijfer, of alt-links en alt-rechts
<FOAD> .
<hannie> Hannie zegt:/join ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team gedaan
<hannie> is dat een een of een el
<FOAD> Een één.
<leoquant>  /join #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<hannie> alt-een doet niets
<hajour> beterschap leoquant
<leoquant> komt goed hajour
<leoquant> misschien was het te moeilijk ook
<leoquant> ik in twee kanalen
<leoquant> kijk
<hannie> leoquant, het punt is dat ik wel opdrachten uitvoer,
<leoquant> ik wil vedomme weten of het via sll is
<hannie> maar niet weet WAT ik doe
<leoquant> hannie dat zou deze les een 4 uur durend iets maken
<hannie> Ik kan nu switchen met alt-1 en alt-2
<leoquant> mooi!
<hannie> leoquant, ik moet zelf meer hierover lezen
<leoquant>  [hanniedu] is using a secure connection
<leoquant> gefeliciteerd!
<leoquant> ik deed een whois
<leoquant> knap van je
<hannie> ok, dus vanaf nu kan ik veiliger irc-en
<FOAD> Ja.
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> ik vind het echt knap
<hannie> leoquant, en foad, heel erg dank voor de begeleiding
<FOAD> Alle eer naar leoquant.  Goed gedaan leoquant!
<hannie> En ik zal als huiswerk dit alles uitspitten
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> ik kruip te bed
<FOAD> En beterschap. :)
<hannie> En nu denk ik dat je idd naar bed moet
<hannie> Beterschap en tot ziens
<leoquant> lol
<hannie> foad, ook bedankt en tot ziens
<hannie> en Hajour natuurlijk ook tot ziens
<FOAD> Veel plezier hannie.
<leoquant> FOAD, bedankt voor de hulp!
<FOAD> Anytime.
<hannie> merci
<hajour> oo leoquant is al weg nu kan ik  hem niet meer bedanken voor de les
<leoquant> ik ben er nog ff wat topic doen
<hajour> jij ook bedankt FOAD
<leoquant> de logs zijn
<hannie> hajour, ik heb even alle tekst gekopieerd en opgeslagen
<leoquant> en je mag pm en morgen
<leoquant> :P
<hajour> a ok nou alsnog bedankt leoquant
<leoquant> thx
<hajour> ok hannie
<hajour> ik  heb nogal wat problemen met me notebook al een paar weken. UndiFineD heeft ook al 2 keer gereinstalleerd
<FOAD> Misschien is het de schuld van UndiFineD. :P
<hajour> nee hoor denk het niet
 * UndiFineD schopt FOAD 
<hajour> er is iets wat mist denk ik
<hajour> iets wat met perl te maken heeft iedergeval
<FOAD> Auw.
<FOAD> Perl?
<FOAD> Wat is het probleem, hajour.
<hajour> ja upload mislukt bij 70 % dan zeurt ie om perl
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 20 febr.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Zaterdag  29-01-11  19.30-20.30   workshop Python  voor "beginners"   #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.
<FOAD> Upload?
<FOAD> Kun je de tekst op een pastebin gooien?
<hajour> ja merendeel met uploaden mislukt
<FOAD> Of downloaden?
<hajour> ik kan geen web browser openen zonder een groot risico op screen freeze
<hajour> ook
<hajour> als dat gebeurt dan moet ik de notebook opstarten met de aan uitknop
<hajour> totaal uitzetten dus
<FOAD> Wow.
<FOAD> Waarom verdenk je Perl?
<hajour> elke ker dat ik probeer iets te downloaden en uploaden zegt ie warning en iets over perl
<hajour> wat mist
<FOAD> Het zou vreemd zijn dat hij dat doet na een complete reinstall.
<hajour> ja als het een onderdeel is wat vervangen moet worden of iets dergelijks maar ik weet nu niks
<hajour> als de wiki gedeelte van mwanzo weer  up to date is heb ik een idee nog misschien ervoor
<hajour> een page waarop de cultuurverschillen/omgangsvorm op irc  verschillen opstaan van zoveel mogelijk landen
<hajour> denk er maar over na of het wat is :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-23
<hajour> nou ik zoek me bed op welterusten allemaal
<MrChrisDruif> Slaap lekker hajour :)
<Gotiniens> morguh mensen
<Gotiniens> lernid werkte gisteren niet bij mij
<leoquant_> ach
<Gotiniens> locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<leoquant_> goede morgen Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> die error kreeg ik, heb een idee waar het aan ligt, maar nog niet uitgetest
<leoquant_> je hebt de string niet ingevoerd?
<leoquant_> dan krijg je locate error
<Gotiniens> je bedoelt die lernid config file?
<leoquant_> of na ALT F2
<leoquant_> zo start je lernid
<Gotiniens> het maakt niet uit of ik die mwanzo config of zonder mwanzo config doe
<leoquant_> jammer
<leoquant_> ik zou het niet weten
<leoquant_> Gotiniens:  ik ga ff eten sorry
<Gotiniens> ah kijk, hij doet het al :)
<Sjikotientjes> QUESTION: help
<Gotiniens> Sjikotientjes, antwoord
<Gotiniens> veel plezier
<MrChrisDruif> Mogûh leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Alles goed?
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> en u?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, best aardig....mag niet klagen :)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> brb
<MrChrisDruif> Ik lees net in the topic dat de python lessen in een nog diepere sub zitten...-klas :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed....kga maar weer eens...kzie jullie vanavond wel weer :) Ciao
<leoquant> hanniedu] is using a secure connection ツ
<leoquant> hoi hannie
<hanniedu> he leoquant, hoe is ie?
<leoquant> ik las op de planet? dat je een heel ervaren ict er bent. dan was dat irssi een fluitje van een cent...
<leoquant> steeds ziek....
<hanniedu> nou...
<hanniedu> ik ben niet zo een terminalgebruiker, dus ging het langzaam
<hanniedu> erg ziek???
<leoquant> nou mijn longen zijn een probleempje
<leoquant> morgen huisarts
<hanniedu> Ik heb net de registratie bevestigd, allen is nu goed
<hanniedu> *alles
<leoquant> ok
<hanniedu> Je gaat toch geen longontsteking krijgen, he. Pas goed op jezelf
<leoquant> toch waren gister niet alle deelnemers er
<leoquant> of wel?
<hanniedu> Gisteren hadden we het eigenlijk moeten afblazen
<hanniedu> Volgens mij waren alleen hajour en ik er
<leoquant> je moet een minimum hebben idd
<hanniedu> plus een zieke ;)
<hanniedu> en een goede assistent
<leoquant> bij mij staat dat op 3 deelnemers
<hanniedu> 3 1/2
<leoquant> die had ik gister!
<hanniedu> wie bepaalt er wat het minimum moet zijn?
<leoquant> ik zelf
<leoquant> toch?
<hanniedu> Ik vond het best lastig, maar heel leerzaam gisteren
<hanniedu> ben vandaag een beetje aan het stoeien met irssi
<leoquant> leuk
<leoquant> heb je al autojoin van kanalen?
<hanniedu> dat wordt denk ik de volgende stap, ik was net bezig
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> moment
<hanniedu> met uitzoeken van #naam, # naam enz
<hanniedu> of moet het een ; zijn?
<leoquant>  /channel add -auto #ubuntu freenode   dit is een voorbeeld, ik heb ze 1 voor 1 zo ingevoerd
<leoquant> daarna /save
<hanniedu> ok bedankt voor les 2. Ga het gelijk proberen. En doe jij rustig aan...
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> alleen ubuntu verandert steeds in die regel uiteraard
<leoquant> ツ
<hanniedu> Antwoord van server: Channel #ubuntu-nl saved
<hanniedu> Je hoeft dus niet /save te doen
<hanniedu> denk ik
<leoquant> +1
<hanniedu> heb ook net mwanzo gesaved. Ik gan nu doen /disconect /quit en weer irssi starten
<hanniedu_> het werkt leoquant. Alweer bedankt voor de tip
<leoquant> mooi
<hanniedu_> Ik heb alles wat er ik Klas stond bewaard
<leoquant> hannie screens in irssi is prachtig, maar dat is meer FOAD nivo
<hanniedu_> zodat ik het nog eens na kan lezen als ik de wegkwijt ben
<leoquant> staat in de logs ook idd
<hanniedu_> ah, kleine stapjes, he. De Fransen zeggen:
<hanniedu_> petit a petit l'oisseau fait son nid
<leoquant> vertaal dat eens?
<hanniedu_> beetje bij beetje bouwt de vogel zijn nestje
<leoquant> ach...
<leoquant> comme ca...
<hanniedu_> ok, ik ga nog een beetje lezen over al dit moois
<hanniedu_> Nogmaals beterschap
<leoquant> dank!
<leoquant> groet
<StefandeVries> hallo MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hoi StefandeVries :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Goed hoor, druk met leren voor proefwerkweek
<StefandeVries> en daar?
<MrChrisDruif> Z'n gangetje....bezig met MediaCenter PC aan het uitzoeken/bij elkaar aan het zoeken :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ga waarschijnlijk toch zelf 1 bij elkaar zoeken...die kant en klaar dingen zijn toch minder goedkoop dan je denkt...
<MrChrisDruif> Helemaal als je met Linux wilt werken, dan moet je namelijk eigenlijk wel een ION setje hebben....waardoor de prijs wel wat omhoog schiet gelijk...
<MrChrisDruif> Nu voor €246,05 zonder HDD...heb nog wel een harddisk liggen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Of €230,89 zonder diskdrive, kan ik ook uit oude pc halen..
<StefandeVries> Of je streamt het via je thuisnetwerk
<MrChrisDruif> Is bij m'n ouders thuis....en weet niet precies hoe ik dat zou willen opzetten....hele huis is verder Windows...
<MrChrisDruif> Wordt de eerste PC hier met Linux :D
<StefandeVries> Ah, zo :)
<StefandeVries> Nice :)
<MrChrisDruif> Wordt met XBMC :P
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen nog kijken of ik Uitzending Gemist etc. erop kan krijgen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Das het belangrijkste voor hun...
<StefandeVries> Naja, ze gaan naar Linux :)
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, "ze" gaan niet naar Linux, de mediacenter gaat naar Linux
<StefandeVries> jajaja :P
<MrChrisDruif> En dat draait alleen op de achtergrond, dus zal wel iets lichter draaien dan XP...niet echt virusscanner nodig op Linux....
<StefandeVries> of een firewall
<MrChrisDruif> En ze hadden al een mediacenter...XP pentium 4 2,66GHz....maar dat komt redelijk overheen dual-core Atom :)
<MrChrisDruif> Firewall zit al op router bij mijn weten...
<StefandeVries> Ook dat meestal
<StefandeVries> En er zijn geen services actief die aangevallen kunnen worden
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, er is dus een verschil tussen dat hun op Linux overgaan en dat de mediacenter op Linux overgaat...is een heel andere use-case :)
<StefandeVries> maar een stap in de goede richting iig
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zeker :D
<MrChrisDruif> Weet jij toevallig wat ik beter kan doen, XBMC downloaden en branden op CD en dat installeren of iets als Lubuntu erop knallen er het daarop installeren? (Ik denk zelf de eerste (wordt niet als normale desktop gebruikt))
<StefandeVries> Ja, dan het eerste
<StefandeVries> om vermenging te voorkomen en de werkomgeving zo licht mogelijk te houden
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad :)
<MrChrisDruif> Dan wordt opstarten en afsluiten ook makkelijker :)
<StefandeVries> ja :)
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: Atom's zijn klok-voor-klok een hoop trager dan een P4 hoor  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Bij Windows XP MCE (juah, die had ik :P) moest je eerst de desktop opstarten en daarna nog eens de Media Center software opstarten (of auto-starten :P)
<MrChrisDruif> JanC: Ik heb in een vergelijking gezien dat ze redelijk op gaan :)
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: als je de 2 cores kan gebruiken of maar één?
<JanC> codecs gebruiken vaak maar 1 core namelijk
<JanC> nu ja, atom zou wel een hoop minder moeten verbruiken, dus is sowieso winst
<MrChrisDruif> En ik heb een ION setje....dus kan vdpau gebruiken :)
<JanC> die P4 staat wwaarschijnlijk bijna continu 70W of zo te verstoken  ;)
<StefandeVries> en die Atom + ION samenn nog minder :)
<MrChrisDruif> En ION komt op een makkelijkere plaats te staan...dus kan ook makkelijker aan/uit gezet worden :)
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen de case heeft de winkel niet op voorraad....zo jammer....levertijd 7 werkdagen schijnbaar max.....dus over ruim een week moet het verzonden zijn....als alles goed gaat :P
<StefandeVries> en dan nog assembleren
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, maar moet goed komen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Al eens eerder een pc in elkaar gezet...
<MrChrisDruif> En dat was zonder dat de cpu er al op zat :P
<StefandeVries> ik heb cmputers van 6500 euro in elkaar gezet, en dat voelt altijd goed..als de CPU's zo vloeiend in de socket glijden :P
<MrChrisDruif> 6500? =-O
<MrChrisDruif> Damn...
<StefandeVries> 6500 ja :)
<StefandeVries> Ding draait nu als lan-party server
<StefandeVries> En distributed computing terminal
<UndiFineD> hey StefandeVries
<UndiFineD> welke lanorg ?
<StefandeVries> heej UndiFineD
<StefandeVries> geen specifieke
<StefandeVries> gewoon groep vrienden die samenkomt :)
<MrChrisDruif> Als in dat je vanaf verschillende thin-client's kan inloggen op die PC of nog beter? (zonder thin-client's)
<MrChrisDruif> Hai baas :)
<UndiFineD> ik heb jarenlang bij Illuzion gezeten
<StefandeVries> Wij zijn met 32 man, en meestal met 20 tegelijk aan het spelen
<StefandeVries> Geen echte lanorg of zo
<StefandeVries> Voelt goed als al die netwerkstromen kunt coördineren en beheren
<StefandeVries> je*
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed....we gaan eten hier, dus kspreek jullie later :)
<UndiFineD> eet smakelijk MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks UndiFineD, jullie ook(?)
<StefandeVries> smakelijk :)
<UndiFineD> al gegeten :)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks StefandeVries :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ook goed UndiFineD :)
<hajour> hai allemaal
<StefandeVries> hallo hajour
<hajour> ik ben nog steeds goed aan het wakker worden .
<StefandeVries> mag ook wel, om 19:00 's avonds :)
<hajour> ik heb 13 uur achter elkaar geslapeen.was om 17:00 pas wakker
<leoquant> lucky you! :P
<hajour> UndiFineD,  kreeg me niet wakker
<StefandeVries> oh, hallo, leoquant :)
<leoquant> hoi
<hajour> hai leoquant :)
<leoquant> goeiedag
<StefandeVries> nog bedankt voor de tutorial over de CoC
<hajour> gezien het feit dat ik normaal niet veel slaap was dit vrij uniek eerlijk gezegd
<leoquant> eh hajour
<leoquant> vraagje
<hajour> ja?
<leoquant> ik ben geen dev
<leoquant> maar zit in veel dev groepen via speechcontrol
<leoquant> kijk ik vertaal wat
<leoquant> vraag wat rond
<leoquant> maar ik no programmer
<leoquant>  ben
<leoquant> wat nu?
<hajour> weet ik maar binnenkort zal het taloen gedeelte beginnen
<hajour> talen
<leoquant> en dan zet je me aant werk?
<hajour> en het testen
<hajour> ja
<leoquant> testen!
<leoquant> graag!
<hajour> dat dacht ik al dat je dat wel wilde doen testen
<leoquant> ik voel me wat lullig tussen al die hoogbegaafden
<hajour> zeggen waar je nog tegen aan loopt wat niet werkt of wat je nog mist
<hajour> hehe ik bn ook niet hoogbegaafd
<leoquant> ja, dat gaik zeker doen
<leoquant> en vertaalwerk ook, recruiment van talent ok?
<leoquant> er zijn zoveel getalenteerden in onze loco
<hajour> ja dat ook leoquant
<leoquant> deal!
<leoquant> ツ
<hajour> ok :))
<hajour> ik heb ook mensen nodig dan van frans engels spaans italiaans duits arabisch noem maar op.maar eerst een paar main talen.
<hajour> zogezegd
<hajour> btw je mag helpen met programmeurs verzameelen
<hajour> verzamelen
<hajour> c c++ en python
<hajour> vooral laatste hoorde ik
<hajour> dat is wat we op dit moment nodig hebben
<hajour> o leoquant rx007 kan japans vertalen die zit in het team al
<hajour> en ook thais geloof ik als ik het goed heb onthouden
<leoquant> ok
<hajour> en geloof me het word een grote klus
<hajour> taak
<hajour> je zal nog heimwee krijgen naar nu XD
<leoquant> dat was het motto ook he
<leoquant> het onmogelijke mogelijk maken
<hajour> precies
<leoquant> bij GUFW zijn we ook zo begonnen
<leoquant> met niets eigenlijk
<leoquant> twee heel goede progr.
<leoquant> goede Engelstalige versie
<leoquant> en kijk nu, het zit in de softwarebronnen
<leoquant> met alle vertalingen etc/etc
<hajour> dat is heel mooi toch
<leoquant> alleen dat project was relatief eenvoudig
<leoquant> wat jullie doe is raket technologie
<leoquant> n
<hajour> yep
<leoquant> in schaal en diepgang en volume
<hajour> en dat moet bereikbaar worden voor iedereen
<StefandeVries> wat doen jullie precies? /me doet aan C, C+, Python en PHP
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> hajour id leading in een nieuw project
<UndiFineD> StefandeVries: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl
<leoquant> kan ze zelf goed uitleggen
<leoquant> (En UndiFineD  natuurlijk)
<hajour> mm UndiFineD  was me weer voor
<UndiFineD> :D
<leoquant> haha
<hajour> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl.
<StefandeVries> Ah
<StefandeVries> ik ben zelf een chronisch stotteraar LOL
<hajour> https://launchpad.net/~speechcontrolteam
<StefandeVries> nee, te gecompliceerd voor mij, sorry :)
<hajour> we hebben ook leerlingen in het team hoor
<hajour> en meestal werkt een aantal aan 1 onderdeel bijv. python of c++
<StefandeVries> 'Be collaborative' liever op een minder specifieke manier. Speechcontrol is me écht te gecompliceerd.
<StefandeVries> Ook al programmeer ik redelijk tot goed
<hajour> ken je het programma open mary?
<hajour> daar zijn de python programmeurs voor nodig
<leoquant> StefandeVries, het zijn de takjes die de boom maken he...:)
<hajour> degeen die daar mee bezig is is ook de leraar van ython in ubuntu
<hajour> python bedoel ik
<StefandeVries> Commandoline, bedoel je?
<hajour> nee die is python leraar op ubuntu-nl
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ja, dat weet ik. maar ik houd er graag nog een sociaal leven met piano en zang op na ;)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, yeahhhh ok
<hajour> hehe niemand werkt er contineu aan op een paar na
<hajour> ik heb ook  nog 4 kids waar ik voor moet zorgen StefandeVries
<leoquant> yep en jezelf
<leoquant> ツ
<hajour> ik speel ook piano en klarinet en ik zing
<StefandeVries> Heel mooi, maar nog steeds..thanks but no thanks ;)
<hajour> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hajour  mijn wiki anders te lang verhaal :P
<hajour> geeft niks hoor het is allemaal vrijwillig niks moet
<leoquant> toch veel muzikaliteit onder ons valt mij op
<leoquant> we hebben erop het forum ook vrij veel gehad
<hajour> ja mrchrisdruif is ook erg muzikaal
<leoquant> ik ga even iet doen...later!
<hajour> tot later leoquant  :)
<StefandeVries> hajour: piano en klarinet met gevoelloosheid in de vingers?
<hajour> in 1 hand gedeeltelijk
<hajour> en niet contineu.maar ik kan niet heel lang spelen achter elkaar
<StefandeVries> Lijkt me behoorlijk vervelend
<hajour> ik heb dat hand probleem pas anderhalf jaar
<hajour> is het ook
<hajour> soms kan ik geen vlees snjden bijvoorbeeld vanwege dat een gedeelte van me handpalm weigert mee te werken
<StefandeVries> En daar is geen oplossing of medicijn voor?
<hajour> dus meestal doe ik laatste jaar meer aan zingen
<hajour> blijkbaar niet
<hajour> ze weten niet hoe het komt volgens mij
<StefandeVries> Muziekles gevolgd dan? waarschijnlijk wel
<hajour> 9 jaar klarinet les gehad
<hajour> 5 jaar in harmonie apollo gespeeld
<hajour> met klarinet
<hajour> piano heb ik mezelf geleerd
<StefandeVries> en zang?
<hajour> 4 jaar zangles gehad van een lerares van conservatorium
<StefandeVries> Mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Ik 7 jaar zang, 5 jaar orgel en net 5 maanden piano.
<StefandeVries> En 8 jaar Irish Dance
<hajour> gratis dat wou ze .ik zat bij operette vereninging en ze stond erop me prive les te geven ook
<StefandeVries> Wauw
<StefandeVries> Dat is een mooi gebaar
<StefandeVries> als je haar had moeten betalen..
<StefandeVries> die rekenen wel wat
<hajour> o mooi vind ik altijd erg mooi om naar te kijken irish dance
<hajour> ze zei dat ik een mooie stem had.tja in mijn oren heb ik gewoon een normale stem :)
<StefandeVries> ik ook ja :)
<StefandeVries> Irish Dance is familietraditie, dus ik moest. al vind ik het zeker leuk, nu ik stukken choreografeer voor andere verenigingen
<hajour> ik kan vrij hoog en heel laag zingen maar midden tonen is lastiger
<StefandeVries> Dat hoor je niet vaak
<hajour> ja hoor ik wel vaker
<StefandeVries> Ik heb het standaard tenorbereik
<hajour> het van naar hoog en dan naar iets lager bedoel ik de mschakeling
<StefandeVries> ja,
<hajour> ken je celtic women ?
<hajour> nummer the voice
<StefandeVries> ja
<hajour> die kan ik zingen
<StefandeVries> Ah, dat is een heel mooi nummer of een soft shoes-choreografie op te maken :D
<hajour> en deze ook http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HoqJH5FGRA
<StefandeVries> En Anuna, de groep die bij de opening van Riverdance zong, ken je die?
<StefandeVries> Walking i/t Air is ook prachtig ja
<StefandeVries> Die kan m'n zus ook zingen
<hajour> mm nee zegt me even niks
<hajour> deze kan ik ook zingen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXCniBucrds
<StefandeVries> die kende ik nog niet :)
<hajour> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3dKpzMMte0 vind ik het mooist om te zingen omdat ik in dit nummer alles kan geven wat in me zit in sommige gedeeltes
<hajour> volume emotie enz
<hajour> ik heb niet zo heel erg een microfoon nodig :P
<StefandeVries> die zing ik ook :D
<StefandeVries> op die toonhoogte
<StefandeVries> soms een halfje lager
<hajour> fantastisch nummer
<StefandeVries> ja
<StefandeVries> en er is een mooie pianoremake van, wacht ff
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBMf3mcIGkw&feature=related   deze, van kylelandry
<hajour> ben benieuwd
<StefandeVries> toppianist
<StefandeVries> hij gaat los met alle handen vanaf 3:00 ongeveer
<hajour> ik ben ze tegelijk aan het luisteren probeer maar eens
<leoquant> Ronnie, hallo heb je een datum in gedachten voor je workshop?
<leoquant> (ben aan het inplannen)
<Ronnie> leoquant: nee, nog niet. heb de laatste tijd best druk, dus kan nog niet goed een datum plannen. Denk dat het ergens in eid februari gaat worden
<leoquant> Cees heb jij een datum?
<leoquant> Ronnie, ok
<leoquant> (trouwens, anders lees ik het vanzelf in de wiki...)
<leoquant> en plan het dan in google calendar
<StefandeVries> hajour: wat vind je ervan? :)
<leoquant> Gotiniens, heb jij nog chris johnston gesproken/gemaild/iets?
<hajour> heel erg mooi vooral als je ze tegelijk luisterd al geprobeerd?
<hajour> StefandeVries, ^
<StefandeVries> sorry, niet gezien
<leoquant> (hij trouwens voortdurend op IRC) loco vooral
<leoquant> zeer gegroet allen!
<leoquant> dag
<StefandeVries> hajour: samen zijn ze inderdaad mooi :)
<hajour> ff pm StefandeVries ? want dit is eigenlijk klas zie ik net
<StefandeVries> toch alleen als er les is? :S
<hajour> mensen lezen hier ook vaAK LESSEN TERUG
<hajour> oops sorry voor caps
<hajour> zit vlak naast de a op toetsenbord
<StefandeVries> nu je het zegt..;)
<StefandeVries> hallo r0n__
<r0n__> Hoi Stefan, alles goed ?
<StefandeVries> jazeker
<StefandeVries> leren, IRC, muziek door elkaar
<StefandeVries> gaat lekker :D
<hajour> hehe
<r0n__> Muziek is heel belangrijk voor je rust, leren is belangrijk vor je toekomt..........
<hajour> o is geen klas
<hajour> mm sorry medicijnen tijd brb
<StefandeVries> Met mijn leertempo zie ik geen problemen :)
<r0n__> En ik leer niet meer, ik nader het stadium van dementeren :-)
<StefandeVries> Ook dat hoort erbij :)
<hajour> ik ben bijna 38
<StefandeVries> Ik word in april 17
<r0n__> Deze opa wordt eind dit jaat 59 .........
<r0n__> jaat = jaar
<StefandeVries> Oooh....ik dacht dat je de pensioengerechtigde leeftijd al voorbij was :)
<StefandeVries> Meestal komt dementie dan pas
<StefandeVries> Of nog later
<r0n__> Kon ik maar met pensioen, nu zit ik dagelijks met 4 uur reistijd (2 uur heen en 2 uur terug) + 8 uur werken, dat zijn (te) lange dagen.
<StefandeVries> je woont in Zeeland hè?
<r0n__> En hoe ouder ik wordt, hoe meer energie dat reizen kost (het grootste gedeelte met de trein, maar de NS .............)
<r0n__> Ja wonen in Zeeland en werken in Delft.
<StefandeVries> Oei, dat is nog wel een eindje
<hajour> ik kan pas echt lern sinds vorig jaar july
<hajour> lern
<hajour> leren pfff
<r0n__> Het probleem is, dat op latere leeftijd niemand je meer wilt hebben, over een week zit ik daar al 30 jaar !
<r0n__> En ik zit op de technische dienst (service) en ben op één na de jongste en zit er op één na het kortste (lol)
<StefandeVries> Tsja, ouwe rot is nooit weg ;)
<JanC> r0n__: dan zit je binnekort als enige met ervaring tussen een hoop jongelingen, kan je meteen 200% opslag vragen omdat anders niks nog opgelost raakt  ;)
<r0n__> Ach, het werk betaat al bijna niet meer, we leven in een wegwerp-maatschappij en dan gaan ze allerlei klussen verzinnen om je bezig te houden.
<hajour> wat voor soort techniek doe je r0n__ ?
<r0n__> Wij repareren mobilofoons, portofoons en maken de systemen daaromheen.
<r0n__> JanC: zolang er niet meer werk komt, blijft het een sterfhuis constructie!
<JanC> da's minder natuurlijk
<r0n__> Er komt niemand bij, we vervelen ons met 4 man, terwijl we het 10 jaar geleden druk hadden met 10 man.
<hajour> denk je  dat je een soort headset zou kunnen maken r0n__ ?
<hajour> ontwerpen
<hajour> niet een normale
<r0n__> Wanneer het voor Motorola is, mag het geen probleem zijn hajour
<r0n__> hajour:  wat zoek je dan ?
<hajour> nou ls speechcontrol verder is is de bedoeling om een sound vibration alfabet programma te maken msaar daar is een speciale headset voor nodig die ook niet duur mag zijn zodat het bdereikbaar blijft voor iedereen
<hajour> dit is bedoelt voor dofe mensen
<hajour> dove
<hajour> dus inplaats van geluid zal het viratie uitzenden soort van morse code zeg maar
<JanC> een koptelefoon waarvan de luidsprekers tegen het hoofd van de drager "trillen"?
<r0n__> Dan heb je een probleem, je wilt iets voor een speciale doelgroep, het lijkt me sterk, dat daar niet al iets voor bestaat.
<hajour> vibratie
<hajour> ja
<hajour> kijk speechcontrol kan van afstand reageren
<JanC> mogelijk kan je ook een "vibrator" zoals die in de meeste GSM's zit gebruiken
<hajour> dat werkt niet voor dove mensen dus vandaar het andere programma
<JanC> als je die zo snel kan afregelen
<hajour> nee die bestaat nog niet niet wat ik in gedachte heb
<JanC> maar da's meer iets voor onze hardware-mensen in -offtopic  ;)
<hajour> eerst moet speechcontrol verder zijn maar ik ben al aan het informeren  wie wil wat en hoe
<JanC> hajour: lijkt me ook iets waar mensen uit hackerspaces je misschien mee kunnen helpen
<hajour> ik heb dit idee al eerder gezegd in accessibilty in december
<r0n__> Van de week zal ik eens bij de collega's informeren, of zij een idee hebben, nu ben ik weg, even tv kijken en dan naar bed ........
<JanC> daar zitten vaak mensen met hardware-ervaring
<hajour> maar toen geloofde ze nog niet dat speechcontrol zou werken .
<hajour> ok r0n__  veel plezier
<StefandeVries> dag r0n__
<r0n__> Groeten vanaf het eilandd Tholen, het rustigste stukje Nederland.
<JanC> hajour: een ander probleem is natuurlijk dat zo'n headset tegen een "benig" stuk van je hoofd moet trillen, en niet tegen iets zachts zoals je oren  ☺
<JanC> althans, dat vermoed ik toch
<hajour> wel grappig eigenlijk eerst denken ze dat ik onmogelijke ideeen heb en later als ik de juiste mensen bij elkaar heb gaat alles anders
<StefandeVries> Een symbolische middelvinger naar diegenen :)
<hajour> hehe
<JanC> hajour: je eerste ideeën waren ook niet echt realistisch, maar nu je bestaande projecten samenbrengt en gebruikt...  ☺
<hajour> ach tja ze moesten eerst overtuigd worden dat is alles
<hajour> nou sommige dingen moeten we echt zo veranderen i.v.m licentie gedoe dat het eigenlijk een eigen programma is
<hajour> correctie hebben we veranderd
<hajour> enwat eerst onrealistisch werd genoemd gaat nu dus echt gebeuren
<JanC> ja, dat is vaak lastig, en het is één v/d redenen waarom vroegere pogingen niet helemaal gelukt zijn
<JanC> maar ondertussen zijn er wel meer opties om samen te brengen
<hajour> kijk ik heb gewoon alle mensen die ik kon vinden die spraak programma s hadden gemaakt op open source in 1 groep gekregen
<hajour> dat is alles en niemand heeft dat daarvoor gedaan
<JanC> en de programma's die het flexibelste zijn en willen meewerken zullen op termijn de bekendste worden, winnen ze zelf ook mee!
<hajour> alle slimme mensen samen laten werken en mensen waar ik van zag datze veel meer zouden lkunnen als werd gedacht
<hajour> precies
<JanC> al antwoord gehad van die Japanners?
<hajour> nog niet
<hajour> voor zover ik weet
<JanC> dat zou namelijk wel een doorbraak zijn, als die hun licentie een beetje aanpassen om het echt vrij te maken
<hajour> jazeker
<hajour> ik hoop dat ze gaan reageren
<JanC> moet er ook niet meer omheen gecodeerd worden en zo
<hajour> tja dat hebben ze al gedaan geloof ik onder tussen omdat er geen reactie kwam van hun
<hajour> JanC,  hackerspaces wat is dat precies?
<hajour> was net een beetje te laat met meds. dus ik heb nog even terug gelezen of ik iets had gemist
<JanC> een club/locaal waar mensen samen komen om aan allerlei open projecten te werken, meestal met een deel hardware-gerelateerd
<hajour> a ok ook van ubuntu?
<JanC> hackerspaces hangen niet vast aan één distro meestal, en zelfs niet aan linux
<JanC> http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/
<hajour> maar is wel echt open source dus
<JanC> ze gebruiken meestal open source en open hardware ja
<JanC> http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Netherlands
<hajour> veel leeswerk ik heb nog geen spraak programma .en ik zet het er hier nog niet op ook.ik krijg een nieuwe laptop die meer aankan van ubuntu
<JanC> hajour: misschien kan iemand anders je ook helpen
<hajour> ik weet niet wie ik moet gaan bedanken want het is schijnbaar anonieme gift van diverse mensen
<JanC> tof
<JanC> je kan iedereen bedanken dan  ;)
<hajour> ja he ik was er helemaal van overdonderd eerlijk gezegd
<hajour> helemaal perplex van.
<JanC> er zijn zeker mensen in de Ubuntu-community die ervarign hebben met hackerspaces, en weten waar waarschijnlijk ervaren mensen zitten
<hajour> het klinkt nog steeds een beetje alsof ik een leuke droom heb eerlijk gezegd
<hajour> voelt
<JanC> hajour: ga je naar UDS-O in Budapest in Mei?
<hajour> geen geld voor JanC
<JanC> hajour: je kan sponsoring vragen van Canonical
<hajour> ik kom net aan rond
<hajour> maar ik kan niet echt helpen daar denk ik
<hajour> ik heb geen info over programeren ofzo
<hajour> dan zou me head dev meer de aangewezen persoon zijn denk ik
<JanC> hajour: dat hoeft niet per sé, je kan wel info geven en ervaring delen die de programmeurs zelf niet hebben
<hajour> zoals bijv ?
<JanC> wel, om te beginnen, de problemen die je zelf hebt met sommige zaken ?
<JanC> plus wat je ondertussne van anderen gehoord hebt
<hajour> ja maar die info staat ook op internet.heb 6 manden alle info verzameld over alles wat gerelateerd was daaraan
<hajour> maanden
<hajour> misschien en wiki daarover maken samen met iemand op een ubuntu gedeelte
<JanC> het is toch altijd goed als er iemand is om even te zeggen "ho, wacht!"
<hajour> samen omdat ik veel beter kan vertellen dan schrijven
<hajour> ja ok
<JanC> ik denk dat Penelope waarschijnlijk naar Budapest gaat?
<hajour> maar ben ik het waard om daarvoor geld aan te verspillen voor reiskosten enzo bedoel ik
<hajour> ?
<JanC> hajour: je kandidatuur stellen voor sponsoring kost niks
<JanC> en dat geldt voor jou en anderen in je project
<hajour> wat bedoel je daarmee?
<JanC> Penelope heeft bij UDS-M in Brussel trouwens ook sponsoring gekregen voor het accesibility project
<JanC> en ze is ook geen programmeur
<JanC> hajour: iederen die aan een project werkt dat Ubuntu kan helpen maakt kans op sponsoring van Canonical
<hajour> maar penelope heeft heel veel meer ervaring dan ik
<JanC> hajour: ik denk dat jij (en misschien anderen in je project) gewoon sponsoring moeten vragen, en dan is het aan Canonical om te beslissen of ze die geven of niet...
<hajour> ik weet niet eens hoe ik dat moet doen eerlijk gezegd
<JanC> momenteel kan je het nog niet aanvragen, maar het wordt wel aangekondigd
<hajour> en dan het feit dat ze moeten puzzelen om te zien wat ik schrijf in engels :P
<JanC> en ik denk dat Penelope & Alan & anderen je wel kunnen helpen daarmee ;)
<StefandeVries> daar heb je mij voor, hajour ;)
<hajour> ok maar alleen als ik daarmee iets kan bijdragen
<JanC> Canonical sponsort niet als ze denken dat je nutteloos bent  ;)
<JanC> en ze sponsoren ook veel mensen niet die wel nuttig zijn
<JanC> ze hebben ook niet oneindig veel geld  ;)
<hajour> daarom juist
<JanC> anyway, je hoeft dus zeker geen programmeur te zijn om daar nuttig en welkom te zijn  ;)
<hajour> nou ja ik wil gewoon niet dat er geld voor mij besteed word als iemand anders daar veel meer zou kunnen bijdragen
<JanC> ik ben zeker dat Canonical die afweging kan maken
<JanC> maar als je geen sponsoring vraagt krijg je er per definitie geen  ;-)
<hajour> vind het ook wel een beetje eng eerlijk gezegd ken er niemand van in echt
<JanC> hehe
<JanC> ik kende ook zo goed als niemand "in 't echt" toen ik naar UDS-M in Brussel ging
<hajour> ik ben saltijd bang dat ik iets fout doe of zeg .dichtklap of juist teveel achter elkaar door ga praten van de zenuwen
<JanC> hey, ik ben *minstens* even zenuwachtig in het begin bij zo'n situaties  ;)
<JanC> anyway, je hebt waarschijnlijk nog meer dan een maand om te beslissen
<JanC> en ik wilde zeker zijn dat je wist dat sponsoring beschikbaar is voor een behoorlijk aantal mensen
<hajour> ok dank je JanC :)
<JanC> en dat die sponsoring is voor iedereen die kan bijdragen aan Ubuntu, technisch of anders
<hajour> ik ga er over nadenken of ik dat durf zowiezo
<MrChrisDruif> Avond allemaal :)
<hajour> hai MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Rustig hier :P
<hajour> ja maar het is al laat ook he morgen moeten veel mensen weer werken en naar school enz
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, inderdaad...
<UndiFineD> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<MrChrisDruif> No LXDE environment?
<hajour> hehe nederlands hier MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry :D
<MrChrisDruif> Raak zo gewend aan dat Engels :D
<MrChrisDruif> Geen LXDE omgeving voor desktop omgevingen?
<hajour> nog niet willen ze wel graag
<hajour> als ik het goed heb begrepren
<hajour> begrepen
<MrChrisDruif> Is zeker omdat Lubuntu nog niet officieel een afgeleide is van Ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Is UndiFineD trouwens nog wakker of is hij naar bed?
<hajour> ik denk het ze proberen al tijden officieel een afgeleide van ubuntu te worden
<UndiFineD> MrChrisDruif: ik ben naar bed :P
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, ik dacht laat nog ff weten dat denk te weten welke FG's ik ga doen :)
<UndiFineD> zeg het maar
<MrChrisDruif> Ongeveer alle, behalve bugs :P Ik vind dev wel leuk (en ook wel handig aangezien ik ontwikkelaar aant worden ben op school) documentatie vind ik wel grappig om te doen en doe ik al af en toe (leuk voor erbij) en Gebruikers Hulp omdat ik hier toch meestal wel aan het idlen ben en probeer al mensen te helpen, dus eigenlijk ook wel logisch :)
<MrChrisDruif> Is dat goed UndiFineD, of teveel?
<UndiFineD> MrChrisDruif: wel grappig dat je dat zegt, maar daar hoort just bugs bij
<MrChrisDruif> Geen zin in bugs testen :P En software installeren om te testen...
<MrChrisDruif> En een goede ontwikkelaar maakt toch software zonder bugs ;)
<UndiFineD> als je gaat ontwikkelen, moet je niet steeds opnieuw het wiel uitvinden, dus dat betekend dat je fouten uit de bestaande code gaat halen, dan is er nog unit testing, waarbij je het vinden van bugs automatiseerd
<UndiFineD> dus bugs zijn een belangrijk onderdeel van ontwikkelen
<hajour> in bugs kan je enorm veel leren wat betrefd programeren en om andere juist beter te kunnen helpen en zie wat UndiFineD  heeft neergezet
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom staat bugs dan in een aparte fg als het onder dev valt?
<hajour> goede vraag
<UndiFineD> ja dat weet ik ook niet precies
<MrChrisDruif> Hadden ze dan niet beter Toegankelijkheid onder een aparte fg kunnen zetten?
<UndiFineD> MrChrisDruif: nee niet echt, want dat heeft raakvlakken met alles
<MrChrisDruif> Tsja, maar bugs valt eigenlijk onder dev :)
<UndiFineD> klopt, tenmiste ik vind van wel
<MrChrisDruif> We kunnen het aandragen voor een volgende ubt vergadering :)
<UndiFineD> ja dat kan
<hajour> volgens mij ga jij veel gerichte vragen stellen als je ubt member bent MrChrisDruif :)
<hajour> in meetings o.a.
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, inderdaad...ga overal over zeuren als mij iets opgevallen is...
<MrChrisDruif> Heb al iets voor de council over de mentee list bijv :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hun hadden iig aan phillw een mentee lijst gegeven met cel voorkeuren...terwijl de hele regel hetzelfde moest zijn :)
<MrChrisDruif> (Ik heb het over de paarse eerste regel :))
<UndiFineD> ok
<UndiFineD> nu verandert er ook wel eens wat
<hajour> wat bedorel je precies MrChrisDruif ?
<hajour> bedorel=bedoel
<MrChrisDruif> De eerste regel van de mentee's tabel is paars, de rest is de standaard kleur van het scherm...
<MrChrisDruif> Het werd iig met een style dingetje aangepast per cel voor de eerste regel...maar je kan ook rowstyle gebruiken...veel schoner/overzichtelijker voor aanpassen :)
<UndiFineD> oh zo
<hajour> a je bedoelt sneller en praktischer
<MrChrisDruif> hajour: Ja, zo kan je het ook zeggen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, zal ik op de mentee list dan aangeven dat ik dus alle FG's ga doen?
<hajour> is altijd beter natuurlijk.
<UndiFineD> MrChrisDruif: dat kan
<hajour> ik herriner je even aan het fit dat je 6:15 weer op moet staan UndiFineD :P
<hajour> feit
<MrChrisDruif> Je geeft zelf aan dat voor dev je het beste ook bugs erbij kan nemen
<MrChrisDruif> En de rest vind ik ook wel leuk..
<UndiFineD> ja echt wel tijd om te gaan slapen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-16
<StefandeVries> Hé cc_INC :)
<cc_INC> Heey StefandeVries, alles goed man?!
<cc_INC> Nog wat gebeurd hier?!? Nieuwtjes? Activiteiten?
<timo^> dag cc_INC
<StefandeVries> Niks nieuws.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben m'ns tem weer eens kwijt.
<timo^> Nou, waarschijnlijk kunnen we binnenkort herkeurd worden voor offici
<timo^> ële loco
<StefandeVries> En..ik heb er een Electone orgel bij :D
<cc_INC> Hey timo^!
<timo^> :
<timo^> )
 * timo^ zit niet lekker ergonomisch achter zijn lapto[
<timo^> p
<cc_INC> Herkeurd? Nice! Hoe gaat dat in z'n werk?
<timo^> vandaar de tikfouten
<cc_INC> lapto[??
<cc_INC> :)
<timo^> cc_INC: men kijkt hoe de organisatie is, de planning, en nog wat kleine andere puntjes
<cc_INC> Lig je in een flight simulator? :)
<timo^> dat je er geen potje van maakt zeg maar
<cc_INC> Okay? Maar dat is no big deal begrijp ik?
<cc_INC> StefandeVries waar laat je die dingen man?!?! :)
<cc_INC> Heb je een loods in Rotterdam ofzo?! :)
<timo^> mwah, vorige keer zijn we gezakt :)
<StefandeVries> cc_INC, extra kamer, helemaal vol.
<cc_INC> Ik krijg deze week waarschijnlijk mijn Behringer BCD 300 binnen! Kan ik wer gaan DJ-en
<cc_INC> Zijn we vorige keer echt gezakt?!?! Ai!! Minder
<cc_INC> Jongens ik ga snel effe een happie doen. Tot zo
<timo^> smakelijk
<timo^> hoi Idroy
<Idroy> hey timo^
<cc_INC> Hey timo^ op grond waarvan hebben jullie gefaald bij de vorige herkeuring?
<cc_INC> Oh Timo is gone... :)
<CasW> Ik geloof op grond van allerhande problemen op het forum en zo, en geen duidelijke leiding (correct me if I'm wrong)
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Geen duidelijke structuur in de organisatie.
<CasW> Precies, dat :P
<cc_INC> Da's heel jammer! Zijn er nu stappen ondernomen om deze punten op te lossen?!?
<cc_INC> Zijn er consequenties als deze keer weer gefaald wordt?
<CasW> Er zijn allerlei hoopvolle uitspraken dat we ze weer kunnen uitnodigen en nu wel slagen en zo
<CasW> Die consequenties waren er vorige keer al; we zijn geen officiele LoCo en kunnen dus ook oa geen officiële cd's krijgen
<cc_INC> Wow!! You guys, dit is niet zo goed!
<StefandeVries> Mwah, dat valt ook weer mee.
<StefandeVries> We hebben nu grotere bestuursorganen, een stichting en aan alle criteria is voldaan.
<StefandeVries> Ik vertrouw erop dat we gewoon weer herkeurd worden :)
<cc_INC> Okay dan! That's the spirit!
<CasW> En ik eigenlijk ook :)
<cc_INC> :)
<cc_INC> Ik ben natuurlijk enorm benieuwd naar de uitslag!
<cc_INC> Verder nog activiteite of dergelijken  in de pijpleiding?
<CasW> Wanneer worden we eigenlijk weer herkeurd?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee. En geen idee. :P
<CasW> Over drie maanden is 12.04 uit ;)
<cc_INC> I know!!
<cc_INC> Ook Xubuntu en Kubuntu krijgen LTS yay!
<cc_INC> Releasepart?
<CasW> Regel het! :D
<cc_INC> Okay, geen flauw idee hoe dat gaat trouwens :)
<cc_INC> Ben best nieuw hier
<CasW> Gewoon, een plek regelen, zeggen dat iedereen voedsel mee moet nemen, het in de irc-kanalen rondschreeuwen, op het forum zetten en JanC en anderen vragen het in de kanaaltopics te zetten ;)
<StefandeVries> Dat laatste kan ik ook doen.
<CasW> Ook best :P
<cc_INC> Okay, maar moet ik dit alleen doen of anderen benaderen voor hulp?
<cc_INC> oh StefandeVries to the rescue!! :)
<StefandeVries> Als je denkt dat je het alleen af kunt, mag je het uiteraard alleen doen.
<StefandeVries> Maar we zijn niet voor niets een community ;)
<CasW> Maar als je dat niet wil, mag je natuurlijk anderen benaderen ;)
<cc_INC> Okay, natuurlijk moet de ruimte aan bepaalde eisen voldoen, denk ik.
<StefandeVries> Een redelijke internetverbinding.
<StefandeVries> Bureaus voor computers/laptops/andere crap.
<StefandeVries> Beetje loopruimte. :P
<CasW> Ach, het moet geen ruïne zijn, maar verder zal het waarschijnlijk niet héél veel uitmaken :P
<cc_INC> Haha, okay. Duidelijk.
<StefandeVries> En je neemt wel een MicroKorg mee, hoop ik :D
<cc_INC> Dan moet ik wel iets van een versterker hebben. Komt natuurlijk geen geluid uit zonder hem ergens in te pluggen :)
<cc_INC> Ik kijk wel
<StefandeVries> ;)
<CasW> Leuk :)
<cc_INC> Ik zou hetzelfde aan jou kunnen vragen StefandeVries maar dan ga jij denk ik een verhuis bus moeten regelen :)
<StefandeVries> Vette synth dat :D
<StefandeVries> Uhm, lol
<StefandeVries> Ligt eraan wat ik mee moet nemen ;)
<cc_INC> Lache
<StefandeVries> De vleugels laat ik hier liever staan :D
<cc_INC> Neem je die niet eens mee? Flauw hoor.
<StefandeVries> Op defiets xD
<cc_INC> Ai, hopen op wind mee dan.
 * CasW heeft nog wel een klein keyboardje op batterijen met ongeveer 10 toetsen en slecht geluid :)
<cc_INC> Haha, slecht geluid kicks ass!
<cc_INC> Maar ik ga in elk geval kijken wat ik kan doen omtrend de releaseparty.
<cc_INC> Trouwens, hebben jullie interactie met Ubuntu BE?
<cc_INC> Lijkt me lachen om een keer tegen ze te gaan paint ballen :)
<CasW> Er zitten hier wel veel Belgen, dacht ik...
<cc_INC> Of bowlen :)
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar er zijn voor zover ik weet geen officiële banden meer met Ubuntu BE
<StefandeVries> Maar bijv. JanC weet daar meer van.
<cc_INC> Jammer, beetje interactie zou misschien wel goed zijn voor de community. Teambuilding and what not.
<JanC> ik *ben* de officiële band met ubuntu-be ?  :P
<CasW> :P
<cc_INC> :P
<JanC> dingen als eens samen paintballen lijkt me meer wat voor mensen/groepen die dicht bij elkaar zitten
<JanC> provincies die aan elkaar grenzen en zo
<cc_INC> Ja, daar heb je wel gelijk in.
<JanC> maar je kan natuurlijk altijd mensen uitnodigen
<cc_INC> Liet mijn enthousiasme spreken :)
<CasW> Bovendien mag timo dan niet meedoen :P
<CasW> (Te jong)
<JanC> er staat een minimumleeftijd op paintballen?
<CasW> Ja, ik dacht 16, toch?
<JanC> duno of dat in België ook bestaat
 * CasW kijkt op Wikipedia
<CasW> Oei, "Volgens de Nederlandse wet is paintballen alleen toegestaan voor personen van 18 jaar en ouder.", ik mag dan ook niet meedoen.
<JanC> volgens mij bestaat dar hier geen wet over...  ;)
<JanC> maar ik kan me vergissen
<CasW> Dan gaan we gewoon met z'n allen naar België. Nemen we nog wat vuurwerk mee op de terugweg, goed geregeld.
<JanC> eh, voorwerk is hier wel 18+ hoor  :P
<JanC> vuurwerk
<StefandeVries> Sterke drank ook daar vanaf 18?
<JanC> bier vanaf 16, sterke drank vanaf 18
<StefandeVries> Hè, verdorie.
<cc_INC> Ik zit kwa leeftijd goed :)
<JanC> wat betreft kopen alleszins, wat betreft drinken weet ik niet zeker of er een grens is...
<StefandeVries> In Nederland niet.
<JanC> als ik me niet vergis kan in huiselijke kring iets meer, maar zelfs dan blijven de verstrekkers van de alcohol verantwoordelijk
<JanC> en een double whisky geven aan een 12-jarige lijkt me niet "verantwoordelijk"
<JanC> één glas champagne op oudejaar lijkt me dan weer geen ramp voor de meeste 12-jarigen
<cc_INC> En bovendien zonde van de wisky
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad, cc_INC
<cc_INC> Een glas Jip & Janneke Champagne of echte Champagne?
<JanC> of, zoals de fransen het doen: wijn met water mengen
<JanC> en hoe jonger hoe meer water  ;)
<cc_INC> Vandaar het spreekwoordelijke water bij de wijn doen denk ik?
<JanC> heb je tenminste niet het idiote 0% --> 40% alc. effect dat Amerikanen officieel verplicht moeten volgen als ze 21 worden  :P
<CasW> Vertel! :P
<JanC> CasW: voor je 21 bent maag je in de VS zelfs geen light bier drinken...
<CasW> Achso
<JanC> je mag overigens wel stemmen vanaf je 18e, en in sommige staten autorijden vanaf je 16e  :P
<CasW> :P
<cc_INC> Uhmarika is zo hypocriet als de pest.
<JanC> (uiteraard drinken de meeste pubers gewoon bier gekocht door oudere zussen, broers, vrienden, neven, kennissen, ...)
<CasW> Uiteraard.
<JanC> cc_INC: dat is een overdreven generalistische opmerking...
<StefandeVries> Ik ga de digipiano er eens van langs geven.
<cc_INC> Er is altijd een work-around :)
<cc_INC> Generalistisch, misschien. Maar ik heb het niet over de Amrikanen zelf. Het gaat mij om de overheid en de wetgeving.
<cc_INC> We hadden het over het drankbeleid dacht ik.
<cc_INC> Vrinden, ik ga ervan tussen.
<CasW> Tot ziens, cc_INC!
<cc_INC> Fijne avond allen.
<CasW> Jep, jij ook
<cc_INC> Thnx
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-17
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Hé :)
<timo^> hoi Idroy
<Idroy> Ronnie, ben al best wel ver met de flyer, moet nu denk ik alleen nog de tekst erin zetten
<Idroy> hier kan je de flyer downloaden: http://ubuntuone.com/4TsBiRjKPvuo8DkclskUK1
<Idroy> zeg maar als er iets verandert moet worden
<Idroy> of als er typfouten inzitten
<Idroy> :P
<Idroy> leoquant, Ronnie , wat vinden jullie van de flyer? http://ubuntuone.com/4TsBiRjKPvuo8DkclskUK1
<leoquant> netjes
<Idroy> Zeg maar als er iets verandert moet worden :)
<timo^> net hoor Idroy
<Ronnie> Idroy: tip: laat de gekleurde vakken een klein stukje over de snijvlakken vallen, zodat als er scheef gesneden wordt er geen lelijke rand verschijnt
<timo^> heeft
<timo^> u geen anti-virus, spywarescanners en andere veiligheidssoftware
<timo^> meer nodig.
<timo^> dat moet zijn: Of andere veiligheidssoftware
<Idroy> Ronnie, goed idee
<leoquant> heb je heeft u, aanspreektitel is je toch?
<timo^> Iedereen met een basis computerkennis (...)
<timo^> ik zou daar gewoon iedereen van maken
<leoquant> ja
 * CasW vindt 'm mooi.
<Idroy> ik moet sowieso nog ff kijken of alles in je staat, heb van twee teksten wat geknipt en geplakt
<Ronnie> Idroy: en de snijrand markings mogen om diezelfde reden ook wat korter (dus niet de snijranden smaller, maar de streepjes die aangeven waar de snijranden moeten komen)
<Idroy> CasW, dankje :)
<timo^> bij 'Is Ubuntu gemakkelijk te gebruiken?' ga je opeens over op het gebruik van 'je'
<timo^> ik vind het mooier als daar u gebruikt wordt :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: worden die kleuren automatisch boven in de snijrand weergegeven?
<timo^> verder is hij erg gelikt, Idroy :)
<Idroy> Ronnie, is een optie van scribus
<Idroy> die snijranden ook
<Idroy> geen idee of ik die korter kan maken
<Idroy> waarschijnlijk niet
<leoquant> mooi werk, timeconsuming ook
<leoquant> over het algemeen gebruiken "we" u als aanspreektitel op de site
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> dan doe ik u
<leoquant> ok de wiki ook geloof ik
<timo^> knap gedaan hoor Idroy, alleen het consequent gebruiken van U nog, en hij is volmaakt
<leoquant> ik zie geen taalfauten verder
<leoquant> design is prof.
<timo^> Idroy: in het begin van de flyer deed je dat wel netjes, later begon je te je'en
<StefandeVries> Ziet er leuk uit :D
<leoquant> als een poppetje uit een doosje
<timo^> leoquant +1
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik heb de link mwanzobot ietsje verbeterd hoop ik
<CasW> leoquant: Da's een "duveltje" :P
<CasW> ;)
<leoquant> link tref je aan op de wiki van mwanzo
<StefandeVries> Ah, naar de handleiding?
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ja StefandeVries
<timo^> ik ga even drummen
<leoquant> niet zo gelijkt als je pdf natuurlijk
<leoquant> oki timo^
<StefandeVries> Drum ze.
<leoquant> -j
<StefandeVries> geef die bekkens van katoen :P
<StefandeVries> leoquant, lijkt me prima
<StefandeVries> De trigger voor de factoids is veranderd, maar dat moet ik nog even aanpassen
<Ronnie> Idroy: kun je boven de 'headers' meer ruimte  en/of onder minder witruimte doen. dan is duidelijker dat de header om de alinea eronder erbij hoort
 * leoquant was verkeerd bezig met de wiki
<StefandeVries> niet meer ;def keyword maar !keyword
<leoquant> ok StefandeVries
<Ronnie> ook mag de 1e header op de 2e pagina een stuk lager, zodat het meer lucht/ruimte creert
<leoquant> trijntje, wilt u ook een voice hier in dit kanaaltje?
<leoquant> trijntje, zou jij eens binnen de vertaalgroep een workshop "vertalen in den notendop" willen bespreken in het team? bvdank
<timo^> leoquant: zet het anders eens i/d agenda van de volgende meeting
<timo^> grmm
<Ronnie> Idroy: zou het ook mogelijk zijn om er plaatjes aan toe te voegen, dat trekt meteen de aandacht.
<timo^> ik moet nog steeds een datum prikken voor een workshop teamviewer ><
<Ronnie> voor voorbeelden van plaatjes kun je op de communityserver site kijken
<Ronnie> Idroy: wat tips op een site: http://www.marianum.nl/nederlands/INFO/SCHRIJVEN/invoer/Een_flijer_maken.htm
<Idroy> Ronnie, ỳe, ik zat aan plaatjes te denken, maar eigenlijk wilde ik hem lekker clean houden, eigenlijk
<Idroy> plaatjes van het systeem zelf kan out-dated raken, dus dat wilde ik er sowieso niet in hebben
<Ronnie> met outdated plaatjes heb je een punt, maar misschien is het beter om een oud plaatje te hebben, dan geen plaatjes
<trijntje> hey leoquant
<Idroy> hmmm, ik zit nog even naar een afbeelding te kijken, of dat wel goed staat.
<Idroy> Heb de andere dingen al wel weer gefixed
<Idroy> er zit nu minder witruimte tussen de headers, weet nu ook hoe ik dat moet veranderen
<Idroy> en die gekleurevlakken lopen over de snijmarkeringen heen
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/5ylN0sFyIMDokNFXc7Xuhg
<Idroy> ik heb nu alles in u veranderd
<Idroy> en dus die gekleurde vakken over de snijmarkeringen heen
<Idroy> en de headers wat minder witruimte
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, heb je me flyer al gezien?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee, heb je een linkie?
<Idroy> yep
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/5ylN0sFyIMDokNFXc7Xuhg
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, nu wel gezien? :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-18
<StefandeVries> Zo.
<CasW> Hoe?
<StefandeVries> Nou ja.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga eens op zoek naar een usb-stick
<CasW> Succes
<timo^> zou ik ook doen
<timo^> waarvoor, StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu 11.10
<timo^> AJ
<timo^> *ah
<timo^> je mist Unity? :P
<StefandeVries> Ja :(
 * timo^ is erg blij met zijn Unity
<StefandeVries> Ik ben ook blij met Debian en Openbox.
<StefandeVries> Maar toch.
<timo^> Dual boot dan :)
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat is totaa onzinnig.
<StefandeVries> Zelfde applicaties in elke distro omdat je maar niet kunt kiezen :p
<StefandeVries> Lekker redundant, dat wel.
<timo^> Installeer OpenBox in Ubuntu
<StefandeVries> Dat zou nog kunnen, maar ook liever niet.
<timo^> zeur dan niet :P ;)
<timo^> heb jij ook zo'n koele Ubuntu muis, StefandeVries?
 * CasW zit te denken om bij 12.04, als Unity nog steeds niet écht lekker dual-monitor werkt, alleen OpenBox te installeren en niet helemaal OpenBox
<CasW> *lxde
<StefandeVries> timo^, ergonomische rampen zijn dat.
<CasW> Alsnog had ik er wel een gewild :P
<CasW> timo^: Hoe duur en waarvandaan?
<timo^> Canonical Shop
<timo^> 12 pond ofzo
<timo^> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/usb-heated-warm-gloves-for-men-color-assorted-pair-30366
<timo^> xD
<timo^> StefandeVries: nah, ik vind ze best lekker werken eigenlijk :P
<StefandeVries> Jeuj, m'n usb-stick is klaar.
<StefandeVries> wacht
<StefandeVries> 731 MB
<StefandeVries> Oh, MiB, dan kan het
<CasW> Ik kan het wel gebruiken voor m'n laptopje...
<timo^> heeel handig, ik gebruik hem ook daarvoor :P
<CasW> + extra reclame voor Ubuntu :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-19
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<StefandeVries> Thomas, was er toevallig vergadering van de stichting?
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ^
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo StefandeVries idd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De logs staan al online. :)
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi mooi.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb trouwens een scriptje gemaakt om jouw logs mooi te maken voor de wiki.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wellicht is het leuk om dat mee te distribueren oid?
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot meldde dat de Dropbox-daemon niet draaide, en er bleek een nieuwe log te zijn, dus moest ik die daemon snel handmatig starten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (als andere loco's mwanzobot gaan gebruiken)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dat is goed gegaan dan.
<StefandeVries> Nou, ik waardeer het, maar voorlopig even niet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok.
<StefandeVries> Dat zou ik ook moeten inbouwen en dat betekent downtime die ik liever niet heb.
<StefandeVries> :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nou, men kan het gewoon in een terminal draaien he.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoeft niet speciaal ingebouwd.
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar het is geen 'deel' van MwanzoBot dan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee, maar wellicht kan het het aanbieden op de informatiepagina, wiki oid. Dat bedoel ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Waar je ook de gebruiksaanwijzing kan vinden.
<StefandeVries> Oh, dat zou kunnen.
<StefandeVries> Je mag het op de wiki zetten, bij de link naar de gebruikershandleiding.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ik mail 'm wel even door, kijk maar of je er iets mee doet.
<StefandeVries> Heb je m'n e-mailadres?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep.
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/Vergadering20120110/Log
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ^ dat bedoel ik
<StefandeVries> Wow.
<StefandeVries> Dat ziet er mooi uit, moet ik toegeven. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het is ook functioneel, je kan lekker snel onderwerpen e.d. vinden zo.
<StefandeVries> Hmm..
<StefandeVries> Ik denk aan iets.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Vertel?
<StefandeVries> Kijkend naar de code; dit zou makkelijk omgeschreven kunnen worden naar PHP.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Owja, geen enkel probleem.
<StefandeVries> Een soort plaintext-naar-wiki-converttool, online.
<StefandeVries> Of naar Python-code, die ik dan in MwanzoBot zou inbouwen.
<StefandeVries> Da's ook geen enkel probleem.
<StefandeVries> En het zou een stuk mooier zijn.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Python ken ik zelf niet, maar in iedere taal is het vrij eenvoudig te doen.
<StefandeVries> Aan de andere kant werkt dit prima zo, en er zijn al tools(deze) om het mooier te maken als dat nodig is.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik koos voor bash scripting omdat ik daar de meeste ervaring mee heb.
<StefandeVries> Ja, uiteraard.
<Idroy> ey oh
<commandoline> StefandeVries: evt. is het wel te porten naar de google app engine misschien. Python + gratis hosting. Afhankelijk van hoe ingewikkeld het script is wil ik dat wel doen.
<commandoline> Idroy: begonnen met links terugdraaien
<commandoline> en nu ben ik weg, dag allemaal!
<StefandeVries> Het script is niet ingewikkeld.
<Idroy> commandoline, ok :)
<StefandeVries> Oké, doei!
<Idroy> cy
<Idroy> a
<commandoline> dubbel ok dan :D
<Idroy> hey Ronnie
<Idroy> hey RobinJ1995
<Idroy> Ronnie,
<Idroy> *
<Idroy> oops
<Ronnie> hoi Idroy
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-20
<Rachelle> hoi Ronnie
<Ronnie> Hoi Rachelle, dat is lang geleden
<Rachelle> jup :) meestal ben ik hier nogal iddle :p
 * Rachelle kijkt naar haar werkcode en vind dat ze maf is
<Rachelle> ik zit gewoon een hashmap en het observer pattern in JS te scripten :p
<Rachelle> hoi Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo Rachelle :)
<Rachelle> hoe is het?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Prima hoor.
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> zucht wat heeft die docent algoritmiek me aangedaan dat ik zo maf ben zelf data-structuren te schrijven?
<leoquant> hee Ronnie , weet jij waarom de reapproval van ubuntu-NL op een moment via launchpad is gedaan, en daar zelfs gestemd is over dezelfde reapproval?
<Ronnie> leoquant: de opkomst van de council was erg laag die dag, dus konden ze niet tijdens de meeting zelf een stem uitbrengen
<Ronnie> het zou zelfs zomaar kunnen wanneer wel iedereen aanwezig was, dat we wel approved waren
<leoquant> ja er waren wel erg veel twijfelaars toen, of 0 stemmers
<Ronnie> ja, we hadden volgens mij maar 1x een -1
<Ronnie> en 1x een +1
<leoquant> fel tegen was tjaikovsky
<Ronnie> de rest (vooral afwezigen) stemen 0
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> idd
<Ronnie> maar ik heb er deze keer wel vertrouwen in
<leoquant> zeer, ik ook dus!
<leoquant> we moeten wel onze talenknobbels paraat hebben tijdens zo'n meeting?
<leoquant> zoals stefan
<leoquant> (altijd handig)
<leoquant> en het verhaal paraat hebben, en mogelijk anticiperen op vragen die te verwachten zijn
<leoquant> (net zoals bij ubuntu membership approvals)
<Rachelle> ik ben weer weg. doei doei
<mcbaine1> http://goo.gl/6knuF
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-21
<Snicksie> [14:29]  <idefix> hee Petrov, speel jij weleens de russische verdediging met schaken? >> ben ik de enige die zich aan zo'n offtopic zaken ergert?
<timo^> nee hoor Snicksie
<timo^> ik erger me er ook dood
<timo^> aan
<timo^> maar hij trekt zich er niets van aan
<Snicksie> tja, 'k weet niet wat het is timo^ ;)
<timo^> hij is geband in offtopic... Dus spamt hij maar in het hulpkanaal :
<Snicksie> ik weet het ;)
<Snicksie> 'k vraag me af als hij er vaak op aangesproken wordt, op zijn ongepaste gedrag... jij enig idee? :)
<Idroy> ey oh
<timo^> Snicksie: ik heb hem er wel eens eerder op aangesproken, maar ging er niet op door
<timo^> ik ga nu even doorzagen ;)
<Snicksie> okay, succes dan timo^ :p
<Snicksie> hiya Idroy :p
<Snicksie> huh? why the *** begint ons idefixje opeens over read-write-execute rights te praten... :p
<timo^> omdat hij bang is geband te worden?
<Snicksie> maar da's net zo goed offtopic als zijn andere verhaal over schaken ;)
<Snicksie> aangezien het niemand op dat moment hulp biedt...
<timo^> alleja, laat maar waaien
<Idroy> ey oh
<CasW> Let's go! Ha Idroy.
<StefandeVries> Hoi Idroy
<commandoline> Zo, ik heb het scriptje van Thomas_de_Graaff omgezet in een webapp:
<commandoline> http://mwanzobot2moinmoin.appspot.com/convert
<commandoline> -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log632327635085.txt te gebruiken als testdata
<commandoline> ho, foutje
<commandoline> dat eerste moet dit zijn:
<commandoline> http://mwanzobot2moinmoin.appspot.com/
<Idroy> cool
<StefandeVries> Mooi :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-22
<leoquant> commandoline, nog reacties gehad op het artikel over JFL op de intern. planet?
<commandoline> leoquant: nee, tot nu toe niet.
<leoquant> ok, jammer wel
<commandoline> ik heb gister trouwens http://wiki.ubuntu.com/JustForLearning aangemaakt
<leoquant> ah!
<leoquant> even kijken
<commandoline> gebaseerd op de vertaling van Stefan omgezet naar een wiki-omzet
<commandoline> *opzet :P
<leoquant> ツ goed werk
<leoquant> misschien "pikt" iemand uit classroom het ooit op
<leoquant> anders schrijf ik lizz cjohnson...:P
<commandoline> nou, ik heb het daar al een keer gepromoot :P
<leoquant> oja...:/
<commandoline> #ubuntu-classroom-backstage en hun mailing list
<commandoline> maar gewoon blijven doen bij iedere nieuwe versie.
<commandoline> :)
<leoquant> idd ツ
<commandoline> Want momenteel ontbreken er voor hen ook nog bepaalde functies
<commandoline> (automatisch starten van lessen op basis van het schedule, bijv.)
<leoquant> ok, maar dat is toe te voegen
<leoquant> goed, we dringen niets op, maar laten weten hoe JFL zich ontwikkeld
<leoquant> ondertussen had ik wat toezeggingen uit het team voor workshops
<leoquant> ook maar eens achteraan...
<commandoline> ja, ik zal die html-workshop een keertje plannen...
<leoquant> eerst maar eens andere toezeggingen hardmaken, ik doel niet bepaald op jou
<leoquant> (geen namen uiteraard...:)
<commandoline> ok :P
<mcbaine1> http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/21/2723790/what-are-you-listening-too
<Idroy> ey oh
<CasW> Let's go! Ha Idroy!
<Idroy> hey CasW
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-01-14
<Buurtwerk> dag allemaal - kan iemand mij helpen - heb ubuntu server (10.4)met een paar werkende pentium 2 eraan. Nu wil ik deze vervangen met pentium 4. Ik geraak niet verder dan het inlogscherm van ubuntu. Wanneer ik gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord invul dan keert hij na een tijdje terug naar het aanmeldscherm. Kan iemand mij hierbij helpen ?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-01-18
<hajour> voor info binnenkort als de bezuinigingen dit niet gaan necken ga ik werken voor stichting probaat.hoort bij stichting aanzet.aangepast werk.daar word vrijwilligers werk gedaan door mensen met handicap.met indien nodig coach begeleiding.ik heb hun verteld dat er nog steeds frieze vertalers nodig zijn.hun zijn 1 van de bedrijven die pc s repareert om door te geven aan mensen zonder pc o.a.
<hajour> http://www.st-aanzet.nl/pcprobaat.php
<hajour> zij promaten o.a. ook ubuntu
<hajour> zijn er nog steeds programmeurs etc en/of frieze vertalers nodig
<hajour> ?
<hajour> o en btw.diagnose van mij is bijgesteld naar adhd-pddnos.gewoon wat info
<hajour> o en ik ben ondertussen nog wat bruikbaars tegen gekomen.dat sommige spellingscontrol programma's ook werken in de terminal.dus ga ik toch binnenkort maar het leren programmeren maar weer oppakken.
<hajour> en gezien ik zag dat speechcontrol zo'n beetje is doodgebloed. heb ik het leonardo onderwijs benaderd of dat interessant was voor hun voor leerproject.en er is interesse
<hajour> en heb ik me studie wat uitgebreid met aantal vakken.
<hajour> nou ik denk dat ik er nu wel zo'n beetje ben
<hajour> met alle info
<hajour> en ik heb al een coach gekregen van pc stichting pc probaat.zij gaat helpen om me ideeen van ideeen naar uitvoering te brengen.
<hajour> ik kom morgen nog wel even kijken hier. ik ga even japans leren en dan slapen misschien tot morgen als er dan iemand is tenminste by.
<hajour> tenzij ik niet meer welkom ben natuurlijk.dan graag wel meteen laten weten.weet ik tenminste waar ik aan toe ben.
<JanC> als iemand hajour nog ziet: ze kan misschien ook eens naar http://simon-listens.org kijken als vervanger van speechcontrol
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2015-01-17
<Kardox> hi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2015-01-18
<Rachelle> iemand verstand hoe je ruwweg een cirkel van +/- 50 km om een gps coordinate kan berekenen?
<CasW> Hoe bedoel je, 'kan berekenen'?
<Rachelle> als ik een lat/long van stel den bosch heb.
<Rachelle> en dan de coordiaten van ruwweg 50 km in een rondje
<Rachelle> het is voor een zoekfunctie welke bedrijven in de DB eronder vallen.
<lordnoid> Voor elk bedrijf de afstand berekenen, en kijken of die > or < dan 50km is
<Rachelle> wilde het dus wat beter maken ;)
<Rachelle> ik heb voor elk bedrijf de GPS coordinaten in de database staan
<Rachelle> elk bedrijf dat op die site aangemeld is
<lordnoid> maar alle coordinaten in een cirkel.. dan zijn er enorm veel.. oneindig veel zelfs. Hoe gaat dat efficienter zijn?
<CasW> Tsja, het is best te doen, hoor, alle punten binnen die cirkel vinden (ten minste, de wiskundige definitie ervan; zoals lordnoid zei, het zijn er oneindig veel, je wilt ze niet allemaal gaan omschrijven of zo), maar dan moet je eerst lat en lon omrekenen naar een punt in de 3d ruimte (lat en lon converteren naar 3d poolcoordinaten) en vervolgens daarmee die cirkel berekenen.
<CasW> In ieder geval zal het niet veel mooier en al helemaal niet sneller zijn dan gewoon voor ieder bedrijf de afstand berekenen
<Rachelle> zover ik weet zijn GPS coordinaten toch gewoon 2 getallen?
<Rachelle> where lat BETWEEN ? AND ?  AND long BETWEEN ? AND ?
<CasW> Ja, maar omdat het de 2d ruimte van het oppervlak van de aarde beschrijft, is het handiger om het om te rekenen naar de punten in de 3d ruimte
<Rachelle> het gaat alleen om NL ;) de kromming van de aarde is verwaarloosbaar
<lordnoid> Rachelle als je dat gebruikt heb je een (bijna) vierkant
<CasW> Dat beschrijft (ongeveer) een vierkantje
<CasW> Precies, dat dacht ik ook
<Rachelle> een vierkantje is voor mij ook prima. het gaat ten slotte om een ruwweg schatting van alles wat in range ligt
<lordnoid> maar 1,4x zo veel? :P
<Rachelle> het gaat er meer om van hoe kom ik van iets als dit : 150703.6272133817 414029.4914345219  naar die waardes
<CasW> Je kan dus vrij simpel omrekenen naar poolcoordinaten en dan weet je dat de afstand ongeveer de straal van de aarde maal de hoek die je met het 0-punt maakt, is
<CasW> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latitude#Latitude_and_coordinate_systems
<CasW> (Het is wat wiskundig)
<Rachelle> ja dat zie ik.  spul dat ik al ruim 10 jaar niet meer gezien heb
<CasW> Wat je desnoods ook nog kan doen, is zoeken naar hoe groot die 'vakjes' van 1 lat bij 1 lon ongeveer zijn in Nederland en dat nemen als een schatting
<Rachelle> vakjes? Ik heb nog nooit met die GPS coordinaten gewerkt he.  Ik herken ze net
<lordnoid> het zijn dezelfde soort coordinaten als op je landkaart of wereldbol
<CasW> Oké, latitudes zijn de 'horizontale' lijnen op de aardbol, longitudes zijn de 'verticale' lijnen op de aardbol. Omdat de aarde zo groot is, verschillen de groottes van de vakjes tussen 2 lijnen lat en 2 lijnen lon nog wel, maar als je kijkt naar alleen Nederland, verschilt dat niet zo heel erg, daar kan je dus een constante waarde aannemen zonder te veel detail te verliezen
<Rachelle> 300KM op 40.000 is tenslotte niet veel
<CasW> Nee, dat valt wel mee, dus daar kan je het wel ongeveer schatten
<lordnoid> alleen het is wel de vraag of dit alles nou echt veel efficiënter gaat worden dan 1 simpele, constante tijd operatie op elke entry in de database :P
<Rachelle> probleem daarmee : deze actie hangt aan het zoekveld en er is niet te zeggen hoeveel bedrijven er uiteindelijk in de database komen
<lordnoid> je vervangt de ene where-clause door de andere
<Rachelle> en ik ben niet onder de indruk van die server
<Rachelle> gezien ie zelfs moeite heeft met concrete5 zonder de cache aan -_-'
<lordnoid> je wasmachine zou 'm nog kunnen draaien :P
<CasW> Je kan iets doen van dat je lokaal een lijst van alle coordinaten van alle bedrijven bijhoudt, en dat je daar de berekening op uitvoert, als je echt bang bent voor de prestaties van de server
<Rachelle> " een lijst van alle coordinaten van alle bedrijven bijhoudt"  Die heb ik :)  Bij registratie zoek ik het adres op en sla dat op
<CasW> Die heb je lokaal staan of op die sql server?
<Rachelle> in de database van de server
<Rachelle> maar dit moet ie dus live kunnen doen
<Rachelle> klant => zoekpagina => stad + afstand => zoeken veilingen
<CasW> Tsja, dan kan je nog steeds gewoon alle entries nemen en daarna pas de berekening uitvoeren, je kan de where-clause gebruiken (die echt niet veel tijd inneemt inderdaad) of je kan een afstandentabel bij gaan houden voor iedere stad in Nederland (die je kan kiezen)
<Rachelle> de steden zijn vrij. is gewoon een tekstveld
<CasW> Dus ik zou Ferwert in kunnen vullen, een klein dorpje in Friesland?
<Rachelle> jup
<CasW> Ja, dan valt die laatste optie af
<lordnoid> Ik heb zo'n where-clause ooit geschreven.. kan kijken of ik m nog heb.. dacht dat ik m had weggegooid
<Rachelle> weinig kans dat ie iets vind in zo'n gat, maar het kan wel
<CasW> where (lat*convertLatToKilometers*lat*convertLatToKilometers+lon*convertLonToKilometers*lon*convertLonToKilometers) < 50*50, zoiets
<Rachelle> al snap ik niet waarom ze uberhaupt die optie erin willen hebben.  Gezien je al kan filteren op provincie
<lordnoid> ik had er een voor een cirkel gemaakt :P
<CasW> Deze is voor een cirkel ;-)
<CasW> x^2+y^2=r^2, heb je geen wortelfunctie nodig
<lordnoid> hm.. maar die werkt niet overal op aarde dan
<lordnoid> maar goed genoeg voor Rachelle dan inderdaad
<CasW> Hm, hoezo niet? Als je de kromming van de aarde negeert wel hoor
<lordnoid> oh.. dan lijkt ie misschien ook wel op die van mij
<Rachelle> ik denk niet dat de kromming van de aarde van belang is voor dit stukje aarde van 200X350 km
<lordnoid> ik had die formule van wikipedia wat omgegooid iig
<Rachelle> Die klanten zijn dom
<CasW> (Ik was alleen even vergeten lat en lon te normaliseren naar die plaats op aarde, vervang lat door (lat-latVanPlaatsWaarvanJeDeAfstandWiltWeten) en lon op dezelfde manier)
<Rachelle> " al snap ik niet waarom ze uberhaupt die optie erin willen hebben.  Gezien je al kan filteren op provincie"
<CasW> Och, voor de grensplaatsen of zo, het is best een logische. Gebruikers willen het vaak weten.
<Rachelle> die provincies zijn niet hardcoded op die van NL ;) Niks houd je tegen om ook duitsland en belgie erin te zetten
<Rachelle> provincie => id => foreign key van company tabel
<Rachelle> ik voorzie ook een ander probleem : de API staat hier => http://geodata.nationaalgeoregister.nl/
<Rachelle> FUP?
<Rachelle> ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ze zo happig zullen zijn als een populaire site daar live aan hangt
<lordnoid> wat voor site maak je eigenlijk?
<Rachelle> bruiloft (en toebehoren) veilingen site
<CasW> Tsja, dat is je baas z'n probleem, niet het jouwe ;-) Ik zou het wel even noemen, je zorgen, maar verder hoef je je er geen zorgen over te maken
<Rachelle> klant bedoel je CasW
<CasW> *Klant
<lordnoid> denk dat ze met FUP meer bedoelen dat je niet duizenden requests aan je normale pagina's koppelt
<lordnoid> als je een knopje maakt met "zoek waar ik ben" zal het vast niet erg zijn :)
<Rachelle> gezien die zoekpagina redelijk de main landingspagina voor de veilingen is. (a la zoekpagina van ebay)..........
<lordnoid> ah op die manier
<lordnoid> zijn er geen open databases met al die info die je kan downloaden?
<Rachelle> niet dat ik weet
<CasW> En misschien kan je zelfs om de zoveel tijd een lokale kopie maken van de database om daarop te werken
<lordnoid> google maps api doet het geloof ik ook
<Rachelle> jup maar die is daar ook niet happig op
<Rachelle> als je die zo misbruikt
<Rachelle> hmmm dit voldoet wel. niet druk over maken :
<Rachelle> http://www.geodatasource.com/developers/php
<lordnoid> ik heb ooit wel zo'n postcode => coordinaten database gezien.. ze zijn er wel..
<Rachelle> gewone search => resultaten => matchen tegen GPS
<lordnoid> Rachelle ik kan later vanavond bij de server waar mijn query waarschijnlijk op staat dus die stuur ik je nog wel na
<lordnoid> heb je een pure SQL oplossing, klinkt leuker
<Rachelle> niet nodig lordnoid ;) maar bedankt voor het aanbod
<Rachelle> wil niet te veel tijd hieraan verdoen (botert niet zo tussen mij en die klant)
<Rachelle> maar hoor dat vriendinlief roept voor het eten. tot straks
<lordnoid> klant is onderdaan :P tot zo
<Rachelle> klanten zijn irri
 * Rachelle geeft overheid een schop
<Rachelle> die coordinaten wat die API terug krijgt zijn geen lat/long!
<lordnoid> wat dan?
<Rachelle> EPSG:28992
<Rachelle> raar systeem van de NL overheid
<Rachelle> of te wel : onbruikbaar
<Rachelle> hmmm wellicht niet, maar geen zin in veel rekenwerk met cirkels.  Ik weet al hoe ik moet rekenen
<Rachelle> is gewoon stelling van pietje
<lordnoid> oh ja heb ik ook weleens gehoord dat ze een soort x/y coordinaten hanteren bij de overheid
<lordnoid> rare mensen
<Rachelle> uhu
<Rachelle> public function calcEPSGDistance($fl_latStart, $fl_longStart, $fl_latDestination, $fl_longDestination){
<Rachelle> 		if( $fl_latStart > $fl_latDestination ){
<Rachelle> 			$fl_lat = ($fl_latStart - $fl_latDestination);
<Rachelle> 		}
<Rachelle> 		else {
<Rachelle> 			$fl_lat = ($fl_latDestination - $fl_latStart);
<Rachelle> 		}
<Rachelle> 		
<Rachelle> 		if( $fl_longStart > $fl_longDestination ){
<Rachelle> 			$fl_long = ($fl_longStart  - $fl_longDestination);
<Rachelle> 		}
<Rachelle> 		else {
<Rachelle> 			$fl_long = ($fl_latDestination - $fl_longStart);
<Rachelle> 		}
<Rachelle> 		
<Rachelle> 		$fl_distance = sqrt( ($fl_lat*$fl_lat) + ($fl_long*fl_long));
<Rachelle> 		return $fl_distance;
<Rachelle> 	}
<Rachelle> done
<Rachelle> tenminste.  *twijfelt*
<Rachelle> rare overheid
<Rachelle> heb het volgens mij
<Rachelle> Amsterdam - DB
<Rachelle> 0 KM => niks, 50KM => niks, 100 KM => 3 veilingen
<Rachelle> ^_^
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2016-01-23
<sgs1990> #ubuntu-nl
